# Sbirciando tra i "pizzini". (Il 3D è aperto a tutti, anche ai seri)



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbirciando tra i "pizzini". (Il 3D è aperto a tutti, anche ai seri)*

Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina. 


N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

io non ho mai sbirciato da nessuna parte! e mai credo lo farò.... quello è violazione della privacy di un individuo...non si fa!

eh si.. è un tradimento... della fiducia nell'altro...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


tu hai ragione ma anche violando la legge e la privacy la tua donna moglie fidasnzata o chi che sia, trova qualcosa di mooooolto compromettente....ovvero le prove, allora non sei proprio nella posizione per poterti incazzare e dire: hai violato la mia privacy!!!


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu hai ragione ma anche violando la legge e la privacy la tua donna moglie fidasnzata o chi che sia, trova qualcosa di mooooolto compromettente....ovvero le prove, allora non sei proprio nella posizione per poterti incazzare e dire: hai violato la mia privacy!!!




si ma il concetto è che non si fa cmq..... allora che facciamo andiamo a sbirciare per partito preso???? e se non troviamo niente? vedi.. tradiamo la fiducia..


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss io non ho detto che uno si debba o possa incazzare. ho chiesto un'altra cosa: è da intendere come tradimento? io non ho mai guardato nelle cose degli altri, perchè non vorrei che gli altri guardassero nelle mie. 

mi sento violato. tu no?


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Non so... è una cosa che non concepisco proprio. La fiducia è la prima componente, per me, in un rapporto, di qualsiasi natura sia. Peccherò di ingenuità, non sono nuova a questo, ma io do sempre il beneficio del dubbio, perché spesso le cose stanno in una maniera diversa da come ce le immaginiamo.
Io e mio marito possiamo accedere a tutti gli account l'uno dell'altra... poi, come dicevo tempo fa, è possibile che lui abbia degli account che io non conosco e lui non sa della mia partecipazione a questo forum, ma se vuole ci può arrivare in un attimo e entrare, perché conosce il codice delle mie pw...
Se si vuole, le cose si nascondono, se si ha interessa a farlo, però io parto dal presupposto che mio marito non mi nasconde nulla che non potrei tranquillamente sapere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


se mi stai pigliando per i fondelli... io tanti scrupoli smetto di farmeli.
Anche la legittima difesa è prevista dalla legge.
Comunque: a me spiare fa schifo, e quando l'ho fatto mi sono fatta schifo.
Nella vita però... ci sono tante cose che fanno schifo e che ci troviamo costretti a fare.
Che sia legale o meno per me va in secondo piano, quando mi trovo a fare quello che di norma è contrario ai miei princìpi ed al mio comportamento.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.



a *me mi *ha detto il mio avvocato che tra moglie e marito non esiste il concetto di privacy  e non sto svaccando il 3d.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miss io non ho detto che uno si debba o possa incazzare. ho chiesto un'altra cosa: è da intendere come tradimento? io non ho mai guardato nelle cose degli altri, perchè non vorrei che gli altri guardassero nelle mie.
> 
> mi sento violato. tu no?


la gueRa è gueRa, caro Lui...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non so... è una cosa che non concepisco proprio. La fiducia è la prima componente, per me, in un rapporto, di qualsiasi natura sia. Peccherò di ingenuità, non sono nuova a questo, ma io do sempre il beneficio del dubbio, perché spesso le cose stanno in una maniera diversa da come ce le immaginiamo.
> Io e mio marito possiamo accedere a tutti gli account l'uno dell'altra... poi, come dicevo tempo fa, è possibile che lui abbia degli account che io non conosco e lui non sa della mia partecipazione a questo forum, ma se vuole ci può arrivare in un attimo e entrare, perché conosce il codice delle mie pw...
> Se si vuole, le cose si nascondono, se si ha interessa a farlo, però io parto dal presupposto che mio marito non mi nasconde nulla che non potrei tranquillamente sapere...


perfetto, aggiungo che io l tradimento l'ho scoperto su fb proprio perchè avevo le sue pw e ci andavo a giocare a Pet society :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

E' tradimento e si mi sentirei violata si...
ma se avessi torto, nel senso che se avessi tradito e mio marito guardasse il mio cellulare per avere delle conferme di certo non penserei a una denuncia. 
Io differenzierei il controllo fatto per una gelosia immotivata, oppure arrivare a controllare per forti sospetti smentiti continuamente dall'interessato.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

mi darebbe estremamente fastidio se il controllo dipendesse da una mancanza di fiducia nei miei confronti; ma non lo considero tradimento  

a me è capitato di controllare - quando ormai ero certa del tradimento - e mi sono sentita comunque una merda. non credo che lo farei mai più


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miss io non ho detto che uno si debba o possa incazzare. ho chiesto un'altra cosa: è da intendere come tradimento? io non ho mai guardato nelle cose degli altri, perchè non vorrei che gli altri guardassero nelle mie.
> 
> mi sento violato. tu no?


ma in realta non mi e' mai successo....cioe' io si ho sbriciato e trovato ma lui non l ha mai fatto con me....
forse si mi sentirei violata, ma forse anche no, se e' il mio compagno ed e' tutto apposto, non mi sentirei violata....
mi farei una risata...se avessi qualcosa da nascondere allora si mi sentirei violata, perche a quel punto ho qualcosa da proteggere, una privacy tutta mia....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> miss io non ho detto che uno si debba o possa incazzare. ho chiesto un'altra cosa: è da intendere come tradimento? io non ho mai guardato nelle cose degli altri, perchè non vorrei che gli altri guardassero nelle mie.
> 
> mi sento violato. tu no?


Se mi dai modo di sospettare ti attenziono,e monitorizzo....!Non ci vedo un cazzo di male!


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

io non ho nulla da nascondere, il mio pc, il mio telefono, sono a disposizione e il mio compagno ha libero accesso conoscendo le mie password e non ci va a controllare perchè non ne sente il bisogno, credo che il discorso sia tutto li, ci sentiamo violati se la coscienza un pò ci rimorde, e violiamo se il sospetto è già nella nostra mente.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non ho nulla da nascondere, il mio pc, il mio telefono, sono a disposizione e il mio compagno ha libero accesso conoscendo le mie password e non ci va a controllare perchè non ne sente il bisogno, credo che il discorso sia tutto li, ci sentiamo violati se la coscienza un pò ci rimorde, e violiamo se il sospetto è già nella nostra mente.



esatto, ripeto a me darebbe fastidio solo perchè dimostrerebbe una mancanza di fiducia non per altro


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Chi non ha nulla da nascondere non ha nulla da temere..!


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.



Però non so, è anche una sorta di "leggitima difesa".
Mettiamo il caso che io abbia dei sospetti sulla tua fedeltà, ho ragionevoli dubbi che tu ti stia vedendo con qualcuna.
Te lo chiedo, tu neghi.
Allora ti chiedo di farmi vedere il cellulare.
Mi neghi il permesso.
Beh...magari qualche controllino mi verrebbe anche voglia di farlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Però non so, è anche una sorta di "leggitima difesa".
> Mettiamo il caso che io abbia dei sospetti sulla tua fedeltà, ho ragionevoli dubbi che tu ti stia vedendo con qualcuna.
> Te lo chiedo, tu neghi.
> Allora ti chiedo di farmi vedere il cellulare.
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!


Grazie Prof. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

bhe certo davanti ad un sospetto forse sarebbe plausibile, ma io non parlavo di alcun sospetto. 

va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe certo davanti ad un sospetto forse sarebbe plausibile, ma io non parlavo di alcun sospetto.
> 
> va bene lo stesso.


purtroppo non credo che qualcuno lo farebbe senza sospetti.....vuol dire che si ha un probeolma di fiducia di base....allora li i problemi sono altri, non tanto la privacy....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Grazie Prof. :mrgreen:


Prego,sono per le cose giuste!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe certo davanti ad un sospetto forse sarebbe plausibile, ma io non parlavo di* alcun sospetto*.
> 
> va bene lo stesso.


allora sarebbe una grave mancanza di rispetto, che nell'economia di una coppia è per me incomprensibile... non ho mai avuto un privato da proteggere dallo sguardo di mio marito, ma se mi fossi accorta che mi spiava mi sarei dispiaciuta immensamente.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Volete ridere? il mio amante... mi faceva controllare.... 
e non era nè il mio fidanzato nè mio marito....

eppure.. mi faceva controllare... 


.................in quel caso più che darmi fastidio... mi ha fatto ridere.... ma come stai?? non mi vuoi? continui a stare con un'altra e... mi fai controllare???:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Volete ridere? il mio amante... mi faceva controllare....
> e non era nè il mio fidanzato nè mio marito....
> 
> eppure.. mi faceva controllare...
> ...


Anche io sono stato spesso controllato in passato,e una volta mi hanno fatto trovare anche un preservativo"pieno"sulla mia fiammante coupè.....!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie per le tre pagine.


Svaccate pure.


Grazie ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe certo davanti ad un sospetto forse sarebbe plausibile, ma io non parlavo di alcun sospetto.
> 
> va bene lo stesso.


Allora non è giustificato! Mai!



miss acacia ha detto:


> *purtroppo non credo che qualcuno lo farebbe senza sospetti*.....vuol dire che si ha un probeolma di fiducia di base....allora li i problemi sono altri, non tanto la privacy....


Invece io credo che ce ne siano di persone così


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Volete ridere? il mio amante... mi faceva controllare....
> e non era nè il mio fidanzato nè mio marito....
> 
> eppure.. mi faceva controllare...
> ...


Ecco questo è più che incomprensibile e mi cadrebbero le palle a terra


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non è giustificato! Mai!
> 
> 
> 
> *Invece io credo che ce ne siano di persone così*


certo, ma sono in malafede di natura.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo, ma sono in malafede di natura.


Si. O gelosi cronici


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non è giustificato! Mai!
> 
> 
> 
> Invece io credo che ce ne siano di persone così


si come avete detto voi, gelosi cronici o persone in malafede.
purtroppo...


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *se mi stai pigliando per i fondelli... io tanti scrupoli smetto di farmeli.*
> Anche la legittima difesa è prevista dalla legge.
> Comunque: a me spiare fa schifo, e quando l'ho fatto mi sono fatta schifo.
> Nella vita però... ci sono tante cose che fanno schifo e che ci troviamo costretti a fare.
> Che sia legale o meno per me va in secondo piano, quando mi trovo a fare quello che di norma è contrario ai miei princìpi ed al mio comportamento.


io non ho mai spiato nessuno,
controllato, perquisito
ma ero arrivata ad un punto
che dovevo capire,
mi è bastato sollevare il tappeto
e sotto non c'era la polvere, ma 
marciume putrescente
ora un conto è cercare e leggere sms
un altro leggere una  pagina di 
libro lasciata in bella vista....:smile:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo è più che incomprensibile e mi cadrebbero le palle a terra


si, ad averle.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Controllo il cell di mia moglie/ minchia nel messaggio c'è scritto quando ci vediamo per scopare?

Controllo il cell di mia moglie/ minchia pulito, menomale

Mia moglie mi dice, clà controlli il mio cell? si tesoro perchè, non posso?

Mia moglie mi dice cla controlli il mio cell? ma chi minchia sei per controllarlo ahh!! ( il marito?) 

Si sa il marito non può controllare, manco se per l'anticamera della minchia pensa ad un tradimento, prima deve passare dalla posta, compreRE i francobolli per la raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno e scrivere ( tesoro, amore mogliettina, posso controllare il tuo cellulare?) 

Mi raccomando eh, ai vostri figli non controllate i cellulari, nè la posta elettronica ne chi minchia frequenta, non vi appartengono perchè sono delle persone a se stanti..!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Flavia, scusa,*

TI PIACCIO?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Buongiorno Lui,
riguardo lo svacco di cuore ho solo da dirti
ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Riguardo  a questo tema concordo in parte con l'avvocato che dice che tra moglie e marito non esiste privacy.
Ma tengo pur presente che cosa dice il mio di avvocato che tutta la roba che dici di fb mail cellulari ecc...è materia di studio, soprattutto per l'uso improprio più che per la violazione di privacy.

Capisci bene che se mia moglie entra in una mia mail e risponde ad una persona al posto mio...insomma...

Personalmente io della mia privacy me ne sbatto altamente in maroni.
Ma spiego meglio perchè sta roba della privacy parte da quando ero bambino.
Per difendermi dall'invadenza di mia madre depistavo sistematicamente le sue indagini mandandola in un verso mentre le cose a cui tenevo realmente erano altrove.

Come si sa io ho sposato una donna che si definisce "tipa di poche parole".
Ma ecco perchè secondo me tra moglie e marito non c'è privacy che tenga e perchè non è mai bene fare certi giochetti con il consorte o la consorte.

Negli anni mi sono accorto che gli introversi, non ti dicono mai niente, ma intanto sentono e vedono tutto, captano...
Ho scoperto che mia moglie non mi farebbe mai sceneggiate del tipo...hai forse un'altra? Ma quando questa altra c'è stata lei ha assunto un atteggiamento come dire, non ti dico niente, ma mi comporto con la consapevolezza che tu hai un'altra.

Quindi non sono mai nella posizione di dover nasconderle qualcosa, ma devo sempre stare attento a capire quel che sa o non sa.

Vedi Lui, per esempio, l'ultima cosa che mi ha detto sul forum è questa.
Sai leggendo certe utente mi sono resa conto perchè i mariti non dialogano con le loro mogli: non servirebbe a niente e a tante persone non va di sprecare il loro fiato.

Per esempio io all'inizio giocavo con lei dicendole...non toccare quel cassetto...dicendomi di sicuro quella scimmia curiosa ci metterà mano...ma ecco che lei saltava fuori dicendo...ehi ma ho trovato questa roba qua in un altro cassetto...che cos'è?

Se io le dico...vado via un po' di giorni...non mi chiede dove vado, non le interessa, ma se ne esce con...
"speriamo che non litighi anche con questa!".

Poi io non sono mai stato capace di nasconderle niente...
Perchè appunto sono un paraculo e non vorrei mai mettermi in situazioni spiacevoli con lei...
Cazzo è mia moglie eh?


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io le dico...vado via un po' di giorni...non mi chiede dove vado, non le interessa, ma se ne esce con...
> "speriamo che non litighi anche con questa!".
> 
> Poi io non sono mai stato capace di nasconderle niente...
> ...


Più che una moglie mi sembra una coinquilina, un'amica.
Che va benone eh. Basta che andiate d'accordo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lui,
> riguardo lo svacco di cuore ho solo da dirti
> ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ecco,questo post è esplicativo.Una femmina si comporta diversamente scoprendo che tu hai un'altra,UNA DONNA ti avrebbe preso lettaralmente a calci in culo per tutta la casa fino a farti perdere la riga fra le chiappe,e ti avrebbe messo alla porta.Non mi piacciono le femmine,adoro le donne....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Più che una moglie mi sembra una coinquilina, un'amica.
> Che va benone eh. Basta che andiate d'accordo.


Ariperfetto!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Più che una moglie mi sembra una coinquilina, un'amica.
> Che va benone eh. Basta che andiate d'accordo.


Sai alla fine della fiera, mi ritengo un uomo molto fortunato.
Godo di libertà che tanti mariti se le sognano.
E ho la fortuna di avere avuto al mio fianco proprio la persona idonea.
Con una moglie mogliosa sarei flippato in 15 giorni. io.

E non sai come mi cogliona leggendo qui e dice ah vorrei vederti come saresti filato drittto se sposavi questa o quella del forum...

Spezzo una lama...lei dice che tra i mariti migliori che legge qui dentro vincono Ultimo e The Cheater...


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Più che una moglie mi sembra una coinquilina, un'amica.
> Che va benone eh. Basta che andiate d'accordo.


esattamente


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ariperfetto!


Oggi sono in forma


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> TI PIACCIO?


sei un bel tipo,
anche da scimmione
perchè?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lui,
> riguardo lo svacco di cuore ho solo da dirti
> ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


grazie comunque.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai alla fine della fiera, mi ritengo un uomo molto fortunato.
> Godo di libertà che tanti mariti se le sognano.
> E ho la fortuna di avere avuto al mio fianco proprio la persona idonea.
> Con una moglie mogliosa sarei flippato in 15 giorni. io.
> ...


Io al posto di quei due mi preoccuperei seriamente!La verità?Se volevi la libertà te ne stavi solo e ti facevi i cazzi tuoi,il tuo caro mio è un matrimonio di comodo,hai trovato solo una che per qualche "buonissimo motivo" ti lascia fare il cazzo che ti pare,o perchè fa anche lei così,o perchè credeva di non poter avere di meglio!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Oggi sono in forma


Si,tanto di cappella!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,questo post è esplicativo.Una femmina si comporta diversamente scoprendo che tu hai un'altra,UNA DONNA ti avrebbe preso lettaralmente a calci in culo per tutta la casa fino a farti perdere la riga fra le chiappe,e ti avrebbe messo alla porta.Non mi piacciono le femmine,adoro le donne....!


Una stupida vorresti dire, una cretina...una femminuccia preda delle sue insicurezze eh?
Una che non sa stare sola...ecc...ecc...
Io stimo e ammiro molto lei, perchè sa come agire con sagacia e furbizia con me...

Non penso che possa esistere una donna capace di comportarsi con me con questi atteggiamenti beceri e triviali che adori tu...

Del resto alle iene il premio all'illegalità è stato vinto da un?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ah del figlio che hai perso, visto che è capitato anche al nostro primo, dice...che fai la sceneggiata...
E che un maschio non può capire nè sentire certe cose, perchè non ha utero.


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai alla fine della fiera, mi ritengo un uomo molto fortunato.
> Godo di libertà che tanti mariti se le sognano.
> E ho la fortuna di avere avuto al mio fianco proprio la persona idonea.
> Con una moglie mogliosa sarei flippato in 15 giorni. io.
> ...


Ma guarda che alcuni uomini non la vorrebbero questa fortuna.
Il mio per esempio.
Gli avevo proposto di continuare a stare insieme anche come coinquilini, libertà assoluta di movimento.
Non avrei chiesto nulla, perchè non mi fregava di averlo, l'importante è che mi lasciasse tranquilla e che litigassimo meno. Che lavorasse e controllasse la sua ossessività e bisogno costante di controllo e che fosse meno pressante. L'avrei fatto per i figli.
Beh, non ha mica accettato. Perchè non a tutti va bene avere in casa una NON moglie, una non compagna...e stanno da dio ad avere accanto la moglie mogliosa, come dici tu.
Comunque ora, con il senno di poi, per fortuna che non ha accettato di continuare la convivenza...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*

come ben sai, dico questa e poi vado a mensa, io dico sempre la verità. 

non pensi che questo tuo spacchiarsi sia reciproco per tua moglie. mi spiego meglio: non pensi che tua moglie ricambi i tuoi favori? vuoi che mi spieghi meglio ancora?

io eviterei di essere così preso dalle mie gesta se fossi nei tuoi panni. Non penso che tua moglie sia da meno. Senza offesa.

ho reso l'idea? 


se ci pensi bene ...........................


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Una stupida vorresti dire, una cretina...una femminuccia preda delle sue insicurezze eh?
> Una che non sa stare sola...ecc...ecc...
> Io stimo e ammiro molto lei, perchè sa come agire con sagacia e furbizia con me...
> 
> ...


Ma quale sagacia e furbizia è solo una che non ha un minimo di carattere.Io non faccio nessuna sceneggiata,quelle le lascio ad un matromonio di facciata come il vostro!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie comunque.


Che anche tu sei colpevole di svacchi di 3d aperti da altri, ma che giustamente, non te ne rendi conto.

Non so se intendesse essere offensiva, lei dice che i mariti detestano le lamentele delle mogli e che un uomo bisogna saperselo tenere con intelligenza e gentilezza.

Stima molto Chiara Matraini...
Che in società come moglie è davvero una first lady...

Ma forse la sua sarà gelosia no?
Dice che do troppa retta a qua dentro e che mi faccio infasciare la testa da cose che non esistono.


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una stupida vorresti dire, una cretina...una femminuccia preda delle sue insicurezze eh?
> Una che non sa stare sola...ecc...ecc...
> Io stimo e ammiro molto lei, perchè sa come agire con sagacia e furbizia con me...
> 
> ...


Guarda, a tua moglie va bene perchè evidentemente ti tollera. 
In fondo non le dai poi tanto fastidio.
E prende il buono che c'è dal restare sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una stupida vorresti dire, una cretina...una femminuccia preda delle sue insicurezze eh?
> Una che non sa stare sola...ecc...ecc...
> Io stimo e ammiro molto lei, perchè sa come agire con sagacia e furbizia con me...
> 
> ...


*

* a a a conte...tu lo sai che io ti appoggio sempre e stimo ma qui state andando troppo sul pesante....
e lo dico perche io ne ho persi 2.....non sono argomenti da forum.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> come ben sai, dico questa e poi vado a mensa, io dico sempre la verità.
> 
> non pensi che questo tuo spacchiarsi sia reciproco per tua moglie. mi spiego meglio: non pensi che tua moglie ricambi i tuoi favori? vuoi che mi spieghi meglio ancora?
> 
> ...


Sto provando a spiegarglielo da anni...ma non ci arriva!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale sagacia e furbizia è solo una che non ha un minimo di carattere.Io non faccio nessuna sceneggiata,quelle le lascio ad un matromonio di facciata come il vostro!


Beh devo dirti che il carattere l'ha proprio mostrato fortissimo nella lotta contro il cancro.
Ed ora sta dando una mano micidiale a mia sorella.
Mia moglie ha un carattere durissimo.
Non c'è cosa che la possa piegare.

Di facciata ok...
Ma intanto dura da vent'anni.
E abbiamo vissuto le nostre burrasche.

Ma non teniamo certo certi problemi come quello di password, codici pin ecc...ecc.ecc...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> [/B] a a a conte...tu lo sai che io ti appoggio sempre e stimo ma qui state andando troppo sul pesante....
> e lo dico perche io ne ho persi 2.....non sono argomenti da forum.....


Il conte è questo,lascialo fare,non perde occasione per rendersi ridicolo!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, a tua moglie va bene perchè evidentemente ti tollera.
> In fondo non le dai poi tanto fastidio.
> E prende il buono che c'è dal restare sotto lo stesso tetto.


Si lei è molto tollerante.
Il buono non è poco.
Perchè lei dice, che nel momento del bisogno, smetto di fare il buffone e faccio l'uomo.
Invece tante altre pensano di avere l'uomo al loro fianco e nel momento del bisogno diventa larva.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh devo dirti che il carattere l'ha proprio mostrato fortissimo nella lotta contro il cancro.
> Ed ora sta dando una mano micidiale a mia sorella.
> Mia moglie ha un carattere durissimo.
> Non c'è cosa che la possa piegare.
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra?quello è l'istinto di sopravvivenza,l'istinto di una madre....!Può durare pure 40anni ma di un'unione così non saprei veramente cosa farmene!E credo che un uomo che sia uomo,non posso che pensarla così!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [/B] a a a conte...tu lo sai che io ti appoggio sempre e stimo ma qui state andando troppo sul pesante....
> e lo dico perche io ne ho persi 2.....non sono argomenti da forum.....


Allora faccio voto...
Perchè ho ben visto che alla fine chi l'ha dura la vince.
Parlane a The Cheater...
Ne hanno passate davvero tante ma alla fine...è arrivata la figlia...
(chissà come la viziano)

Si mi ricordo quando abbiamo perso il nostro primo figlio.
Fu una delle poche volte che io vidi mia moglie inerme.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora faccio voto...
> Perchè ho ben visto che alla fine chi l'ha dura la vince.
> Parlane a The Cheater...
> Ne hanno passate davvero tante ma alla fine...è arrivata la figlia...
> ...


Mi sembra si sia ripresa subito,per scrivere all'admin di farti riammettere.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora faccio voto...
> Perchè ho ben visto che alla fine chi l'ha dura la vince.
> Parlane a The Cheater...
> Ne hanno passate davvero tante ma alla fine...è arrivata la figlia...
> ...


non e' un argomento di cui parlo volentieri....
sono contenta per chi alla fine ci e' riuscito.... 
non credo nei miracoli, anche se mi capita di vederne....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come ben sai, dico questa e poi vado a mensa, io dico sempre la verità.
> 
> non pensi che questo tuo spacchiarsi sia reciproco per tua moglie. mi spiego meglio: non pensi che tua moglie ricambi i tuoi favori? vuoi che mi spieghi meglio ancora?
> 
> ...


Non ci penso MAI.
Non mi interessa.
Sono cose solo sue sulle quali io non mi abbasserei mai ad indagare.
L'unica cosa che io penso è sempre questa: che abbia salute.
E che possa realizzare tutti i suoi sogni.
Lei ha capito questo di me.
Che dopo che mi ha fatto contento, può fare tutto il cavolo che le pare.
Soffrirei solo se lei se ne andasse con un'altro.

Ma il suo rapporto con l'universo maschile non mi compete.

Preferisco una che mi dice che va a cena con un collega, che non una costretta a raccontarmi balle per uscire con un collega no?

Perchè mi sentirei preso per il culo.
Ed è una cosa che mi spinge a mia volta a prenderti per il culo no?

Vedi Lui, l'unica forma di tradimento per me sarebbe quella che so che un altro uomo è partecipe delle cose che io e lei chiamiamo solo nostre.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto, aggiungo che io l tradimento l'ho scoperto su fb proprio perchè avevo le sue pw e ci andavo a giocare a Pet society :unhappy:


Se lui era consapevole che tu potevi entrare nel suo fb, è stato uno stupido... :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?quello è l'istinto di sopravvivenza,l'istinto di una madre....!Può durare pure 40anni ma di un'unione così non saprei veramente cosa farmene!E credo che un uomo che sia uomo,non posso che pensarla così!


Oscuro 
per quanto possa sembrare strano
ai tuoi occhi (ma anche ai miei!)
loro sono felici di questo modo di vivere
e da quello che scrive il Conte
mi sembra che sua moglie sappia gestirsi
molto bene in questa situazione


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?quello è l'istinto di sopravvivenza,l'istinto di una madre....!Può durare pure 40anni ma di un'unione così non saprei veramente cosa farmene!E credo che un uomo che sia uomo,non posso che pensarla così!


Tu hai uno stereotipo della virilità che si esprime nei culi in frantumi di cui vagheggi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci penso MAI.
> Non mi interessa.
> Sono cose solo sue sulle quali io non mi abbasserei mai ad indagare.
> L'unica cosa che io penso è sempre questa: che abbia salute.
> ...


In effetti io agirei come te con una governante.Il tuo post è giustissimo se ti comportassi così con la governante di casa,purtroppo quella che tu percepisci come una governante è anche tua MOGLIE!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai uno stereotipo della virilità che si esprime nei culi in frantumi di cui vagheggi.


Anche,ma se lo stereotipo di virilità è quello tuo che si esprime ingnuno fa il cazzo che gli pare basta che mi fa contento,mi viene la nausea....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro
> per quanto possa sembrare strano
> ai tuoi occhi (ma anche ai miei!)
> loro sono felici di questo modo di vivere
> ...


Non è strano flavia,è semplicemente un matrimonio di convenienza.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io al posto di quei due mi preoccuperei seriamente!La verità?Se volevi la libertà te ne stavi solo e ti facevi i cazzi tuoi,il tuo caro mio è un matrimonio di comodo,hai trovato solo una che per qualche "buonissimo motivo" ti lascia fare il cazzo che ti pare,o perchè fa anche lei così,o perchè credeva di non poter avere di meglio!


Si un matrimonio molto di comodo in cui abbiamo unito l'utile con il dilettevole?
Ti brucia?
Tu quando ti sposi?


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è strano flavia,è semplicemente un matrimonio di convenienza.:up:


ma certo che si


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Mi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si un matrimonio molto di comodo in cui abbiamo unito l'utile con il dilettevole?
> Ti brucia?
> Tu quando ti sposi?


Mi brucia?sai cosa mi può fregare? vuoi far passare una cosa per un'altra pensando che noi stiamo qui ad abboccare....!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


sbirciare nelle cose altrui se non invitati è alto tradimento e sorgente dei più selvaggi e più giustificati litigi fra amici, conoscenti e soprattutto in coppia.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> ma certo che si


Appunto,e allora tutto le farneticazioneidel conte non hanno senso!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra si sia ripresa subito,per scrivere all'admin di farti riammettere.....!:rotfl:


No ho seguito i consigli del ginecologo e dopo due anni è arrivata nostra figlia...
La quale legge con le amiche i tuoi 3d sui culi in frantumi...
e ride...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No ho seguito i consigli del ginecologo e dopo due anni è arrivata nostra figlia...
> La quale legge con le amiche i tuoi 3d sui culi in frantumi...
> e ride...


Che bel quadretto familiare,quindi legge pure dei vari tradimenti del padre!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sbirciare nelle cose altrui se non invitati è alto tradimento e sorgente dei più selvaggi e più giustificati litigi fra amici, conoscenti e soprattutto in coppia.


Ecco perchè non si guarda nella borsetta della moglie no?
Ma sono loro che esordiscono con...ah sai volevo mandare in tintoria la tua giacca, ho vuotato le tasche...e ho trovatp qiesto scontrino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se lui era consapevole che tu potevi entrare nel suo fb, è stato uno stupido... :unhappy:



no, lui voleva farsi scoprire, non è stato in grado di prendere una decisione e ha lasciato fare a me. 

con tutto il dolore del caso. è un vigliacco.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bel quadretto familiare,quindi legge pure dei vari tradimenti del padre!:rotfl:


Quali?
Dove leggi che io scrivo che ho tradito mia moglie?
Eh?
Dove leggi che io parlo di rapporti sessuali?

E poi sono io che farnetico?


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,e allora tutto le farneticazioneidel conte non hanno senso!


Oscuro
per come ho capito io
(ma posso pure sbagliare)
il Conte propone il suo modello
di matrimonio perfettamente funzionante
ripeto il suo modello, che va bene a loro
non è detto che debba andare bene a tutti
come ben si evince dai commenti:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lui,
> riguardo lo svacco di cuore ho solo da dirti
> ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Leggiti,hai scritto che c'è stata un 'altra o sbaglio?pensi che certe tue bravate non si sappiano?Vedi io posso pisciarti in testa quando voglio,io non ho nulla d nascondere,tu invece hai forse più di qualcosa...!


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no, lui voleva farsi scoprire, non è stato in grado di prendere una decisione e ha lasciato fare a me.
> 
> con tutto il dolore del caso. è un vigliacco.


Non uno stupido, allora, ma uno str... scusa, senza offesa... certe cose bisogna avere il coraggio di affrontarle, prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni (se ne parla spesso qui, mi pare...).
Non so se state ancora insieme... ma se no, meglio per te...
Poi, le cose possono sempre camiare e sistemarsi, in un modo o nell'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro
> per come ho capito io
> (ma posso pure sbagliare)
> il Conte propone il suo modello
> ...


No no pian io non propongo un fico secco...
Casomai mi difendo dai modelli imposti da altri
perchè mi vanno stretti e non fanno per me...

Io ribadisco che mi sento molto fortunato
Un'eccezion
Un fiore cresciuto fuori dal campo...

E non c'è nessun modello.

NON ABBIAMO SEGUITO NESSUN MODELLO

Solo c'è stata l'accettazione che siamo fatti in un certo modo.

E questa accettazione ci è costata molti sacrifici...

Flavia
Io parlo solo di esperienza vissuta...

Aborro i modelli
Lascio che siano gli altri ad esporsi come modelli nella società

Per carità e amor del cielo...

CHe ogni volta che io e lei abbiamo tentato di aderire al modello coppia sono stati pianti e guai...

NON ESISTONO MODELLI...CAZZO.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggiti,hai scritto che c'è stata un 'altra o sbaglio?pensi che certe tue bravate non si sappiano?Vedi io posso pisciarti in testa quando voglio,io non ho nulla d nascondere,tu invece hai forse più di qualcosa...!


Si tra il 2003 e il 2005.
Ben prima che arrivassi qui.

Ma quale pisciarmi in testa...ma cosa dici su...

Neanch'io non ho nulla da nascondere...

Mai fatto mistero con nessuno della mia avversione verso i napulè...sentito il casino allo stadio?
Che vergogna...

Tu sei Oscuro un nick

QUi dentro invece tutti conoscono il mio nome e cognome.

Allora?

Ci sono anche i video di youtube di me...

Allora?

Mai avuto nessun tipo di problema.
E tu non sei in nessun modo in grado di crearmene.

Per questo ti do retta.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non uno stupido, allora, ma uno str... scusa, senza offesa... certe cose bisogna avere il coraggio di affrontarle, prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni (se ne parla spesso qui, mi pare...).
> Non so se state ancora insieme... ma se no, meglio per te...
> Poi, le cose possono sempre camiare e sistemarsi, in un modo o nell'altro...



no non stiamo più insieme, me ne sono andata con mio figlio e sono sicura di aver preso la decisione giusta, diciamo che alla fine gliel'ho consegnato su un piatto d'argento, se avessi combattuto per tenermelo avrei vinto sicuramente, ma io sono fatta così, non potrei mai accettare un compromesso dopo un tradimento, vivrei male il resto della mia vita, sempre col sospetto nella testa. loro sono ancora insieme, e so per certo che la sua testa (di lei intendo) è ramificata... non è la vita che avrei voluto per me, che se lo cucchi lei ora


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no pian io non propongo un fico secco...
> Casomai mi difendo dai modelli imposti da altri
> perchè mi vanno stretti e non fanno per me...
> 
> ...


allora mettiamola così
tu parli del tuo matrimonio
e di come con la tua consorte
avete deciso per motivi vostri di impostarlo
è logico che è una vostra esperienza
che tu racconti, che porti a testimonianza
non definiamolo un modello,
ma un altro punto di vista 
per vivere insieme
(così va bene?)
:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tra il 2003 e il 2005.
> Ben prima che arrivassi qui.
> 
> Ma quale pisciarmi in testa...ma cosa dici su...
> ...


Io ti lascio alle tue certezze,anche tu sai della mia avversione per i coglioni,i coglioni hanno sempre certezze io invece ho convinzioni,e fra queste convinzioni c'è pure quella che infondo infondo di problemi potrei creartene...,infondo sei solo un nick anche tu,e quindi ti lascio alle tue certezze.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> no non stiamo più insieme, me ne sono andata con mio figlio e sono sicura di aver preso la decisione giusta, diciamo che alla fine gliel'ho consegnato su un piatto d'argento, se avessi combattuto per tenermelo avrei vinto sicuramente, ma io sono fatta così, non potrei mai accettare un compromesso dopo un tradimento, vivrei male il resto della mia vita, sempre col sospetto nella testa. loro sono ancora insieme, e so per certo che la sua testa (di lei intendo) è ramificata... non è la vita che avrei voluto per me, che se lo cucchi lei ora


Secondo me tu sei una donna.....!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora mettiamola così
> tu parli del tuo matrimonio
> e di come con la tua consorte
> avete deciso per motivi vostri di impostarlo
> ...


Si e sempre più convinto che in un matrimonio
la roba dura sia la convivenza
e che sia più importante riuscire ad andare d'accordo
che lasciarsi guidare dai sentimenti.

Perchè pretendere di avere una persona secondo tutte le nostre aspettative
è da fuori di testa eh?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei una donna.....!



:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacio:


Ci vuole UN GRANDISSIMO CORAGGIO A FARE QUELLO CHE HAI FATTO TU!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti lascio alle tue certezze,anche tu sai della mia avversione per i coglioni,i coglioni hanno sempre certezze io invece ho convinzioni,e fra queste convinzioni c'è pure quella che infondo infondo di problemi potrei creartene...,infondo sei solo un nick anche tu,e quindi ti lascio alle tue certezze.


E io alle tue convinzioni...che mi fanno solo ridere no?
Sai che ogni volta mi diverto un casino con te...

Ti spiego...
Tu parti e ti professi artista dell'insulto

Ma il tuo guaio è che sei enormemente permaloso

E guai toccarti con uno spillo cominci subito a fare il moscon dentro la minestra...

Ciò ma hai letto i giornali stamattina?

Chiuso San Siro eh?
No balle...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei una donna.....!


Infatti se n'è andata lei.
E non lo ha preso a calci in culo.

Ma lui si sarebbe salvato se avesse parlato chiaro no?

Io tornando a me non ho tradito.
Io glielo dissi...

Senti cara mi vedo con un'altra donna.
Vedi tu...

E' diverso quando una donna è convinta che suo marito sia al lavoro e invece è al maxim eh?

Voglio dire...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vuole UN GRANDISSIMO CORAGGIO A FARE QUELLO CHE HAI FATTO TU!


guarda io la mia storia l'ho scritta, un pò a mozzichi e bocconi (come si dice da me ), ho sofferto e molto, ho pianto tutte le mie lacrime, e da questo dolore ne sono uscita l'anno scorso quando finalmente mi sono perdonata di aver scelto lui come compagno, perchè l'amore non è l'unica cosa in un rapporto, c'è il rispetto prima di tutto, per la persona che scegli di avere accanto a te e per te stessa... lui mi ha mancato di rispetto e cosa ancora più terribile ha mancato di rispetto a nostro figlio che non avrà mai un ricordo di suo padre e sua madre sotto lo stesso tetto...
credo che sia la cosa più brutta che si possa fare al proprio figlio.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Io credo che la moglie del Conte sia una Donna fatta e finita, con un grandissimo equilibrio interiore che ha fatto la scelta consapevole di voler accanto a se un uomo con determinate caratteristiche.
Forse a molti suonerà strano ma ci sono persone che non reputano la fedeltà "sessuale" una conditio sine qua non per dimostrare amore, dedizione, affetto, sostegno, dialogo, all'interno di un matrimonio. 
Ci sono persone, donne, che sentono come tradimenti ben altre mancanze quali, per esempio, il fuggire di fronte ai problemi. 
Io credo che tra loro esista un equilibrio fatto di taciti accordi reciproci.
Il Conte farà anche l'idiota (passamela.. Conte) con altre donne, ma senza sua moglie, non avrebbe l'equilibrio e non sarebbe la persona tanto sagace che noi "virtualmente" conosciamo. 
La grande e la furba è lei, non lui che ha altre donne...
E' lei che essendosi innamorata di un uomo di un certo tipo l'ha scelto, capito, voluto, compreso. 
Perchè era LEI a volerlo. Piatto della bilancia, pro e contro.. Evidentemente dal suo punto di vista quelle scappatelle... non sono state tanto determinanti  da farla sentire defraudata di un qualcosa.
Il conte non la lascerà mail e lei, consapevole, se la sghignazza e se lo tiene, consapevole di non essere forse l'unica, ma certamente la Prima. in tutti i sensi. 
Sempre, a mio modesto parere.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E io alle tue convinzioni...che mi fanno solo ridere no?
> Sai che ogni volta mi diverto un casino con te...
> 
> Ti spiego...
> ...


Mi conosci malissimo!amo prendermi per il culo,e amo ridere di me"E a dirla tutta trovo esagerato chiudere le curve per sfottò da stadio!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie del Conte sia una Donna fatta e finita, con un grandissimo equilibrio interiore che ha fatto la scelta consapevole di voler accanto a se un uomo con determinate caratteristiche.
> Forse a molti suonerà strano ma ci sono persone che non reputano la fedeltà "sessuale" una conditio sine qua non per dimostrare amore, dedizione, affetto, sostegno, dialogo, all'interno di un matrimonio.
> Ci sono persone, donne, che sentono come tradimenti ben altre mancanze quali, per esempio, il fuggire di fronte ai problemi.
> Io credo che tra loro esista un equilibrio fatto di taciti accordi reciproci.
> ...


Bel post,poetico,io penso sempre al male!


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bel post,poetico,io penso sempre al male!



è tutto meno che poetico.... è semplicemente un'analisi ludica della diversità di pensiero tra persone....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda io la mia storia l'ho scritta, un pò a mozzichi e bocconi (come si dice da me ), ho sofferto e molto, ho pianto tutte le mie lacrime, e da questo dolore ne sono uscita l'anno scorso quando finalmente mi sono perdonata di aver scelto lui come compagno, perchè l'amore non è l'unica cosa in un rapporto, c'è il rispetto prima di tutto, per la persona che scegli di avere accanto a te e per te stessa... lui mi ha mancato di rispetto e cosa ancora più terribile ha mancato di rispetto a nostro figlio che non avrà mai un ricordo di suo padre e sua madre sotto lo stesso tetto...
> credo che sia la cosa più brutta che si possa fare al proprio figlio.


concordo con oscuro, sei una gran Donna, con la D maiuscola, e nemmeno io sarei riuscita a fare quello che hai fatto tu....
ma se puo conoscolarti almeno un po, da figlia ti dico, che e' meglio non averlo prorpio quel ricordo, che averlo e vedertelo strappare via sotto gli occhi senza poter fare nulla....
io ancora ricordo l aramdio senza cravatte di mio padre che se ne stava andando di casa....e ogni volta quell aramdio vuoto e' un tuffo nei ricordi piu brutti....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie del Conte sia una Donna fatta e finita, con un grandissimo equilibrio interiore che ha fatto la scelta consapevole di voler accanto a se un uomo con determinate caratteristiche.
> Forse a molti suonerà strano ma ci sono persone che non reputano la fedeltà "sessuale" una conditio sine qua non per dimostrare amore, dedizione, affetto, sostegno, dialogo, all'interno di un matrimonio.
> Ci sono persone, donne, che sentono come tradimenti ben altre mancanze quali, per esempio, il fuggire di fronte ai problemi.
> Io credo che tra loro esista un equilibrio fatto di taciti accordi reciproci.
> ...



Insomma lei sa che io ehm
Se vado al luna pork
devo salire su tutte le giostre
E che poi ci rimango malissimo quando il divertimento
non è quello che promettevano le lucine colorate...

E allora vado in un altro luna pork....

Lei ha solo detto che avrebbe preferito un uomo più marito e meno amante.

Io allora ci ho provato.
Ma mi ha detto che sono troppo maldestro come marito maritoso, apprezza comunque i miei sforzi,
ma che è meglio che viva come mi sento di vivere.

Altrimenti lei si ritrova un'anima in pena in casa
e non vuole...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto provando a spiegarglielo da anni...ma non ci arriva!:mrgreen:


secondo me ci arriva, eccome, anzi c'è gia arrivato da tempo e che ................. è fatto così. 

ognuno per la sua strada purchè non si sappia.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no, lui voleva farsi scoprire, non è stato in grado di prendere una decisione e ha lasciato fare a me.
> 
> con tutto il dolore del caso. *è un vigliacco.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> questo è un fatto. ....pieno il mondo disgraziatamente


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> concordo con oscuro, sei una gran Donna, con la D maiuscola, e nemmeno io sarei riuscita a fare quello che hai fatto tu....
> ma se puo conoscolarti almeno un po, da figlia ti dico, che e' meglio non averlo prorpio quel ricordo, che averlo e vedertelo strappare via sotto gli occhi senza poter fare nulla....
> io ancora ricordo l aramdio senza cravatte di mio padre che se ne stava andando di casa....e ogni volta quell aramdio vuoto e' un tuffo nei ricordi piu brutti....



piccola...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> viola di mare ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no, lui voleva farsi scoprire, non è stato in grado di prendere una decisione e ha lasciato fare a me.
> ...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che anche tu sei colpevole di svacchi di 3d aperti da altri, ma che giustamente, non te ne rendi conto.


la mia era una battuta. sai che me ne frega se il 3D prende una strada anzichè un'altra. poui io sono poco affine a chicchierare su cose serie in un forum.

però vedo che voi v'applicate, siete da 8. 


bene bene.


però conte, non capisco come mai molti ti criticano così apertamente. tu non fai nulla di male, lei te lo permette, anzi ne è contenta.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma lei sa che io ehm
> Se vado al luna pork
> devo salire su tutte le giostre
> E che poi ci rimango malissimo quando il divertimento
> ...



perdonami però... resta sempre che ha fatto una scelta.... cacchio ragazzi siamo responsabili noi di noi stessi... non chi ci sta vicino (ovvio che ci sono delle situazioni in cui rimani invischiata/o e non puoi uscire - quella è un'altra storia) 
Ma si tira una monetina in aria. sempre. in ogni nostra scelta. 
figuriamoci quando si parla di persone e sentimenti... giocano una marea di variabili. ma alla fine siamo noi quelli che hanno davvero il potere e la libertà di scegliere... anche e soprattutto quando le scelte sono dolorosissime.. si deve solo valutare cosa non siamo disposti a perdere....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta. sai che me ne frega se il 3D prende una strada anzichè un'altra. poui io sono poco affine a chicchierare su cose serie in un forum.
> 
> però vedo che voi v'applicate, siete da 8.
> 
> ...


Molti mi criticano?
Secondo me molti se ne sbattono di come vivo e che cosa faccio no?

Molti?
Do persone a cui sto nel culo no?
Ma perchè mi diverto a prenderli in giro no?


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io sono stato spesso controllato in passato,e una volta mi hanno fatto trovare anche un preservativo"pieno"sulla mia fiammante coupè.....!


inquietante...

chissà che messaggio voleva inviarti...

magari che aveva... "fatto il pieno".


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Lui, l'unica forma di tradimento per me sarebbe quella che so che un altro uomo è partecipe delle cose che io e lei chiamiamo solo nostre.


conte che dirti: conte nto tu conte nti tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> perdonami però... resta sempre che ha fatto una scelta.... cacchio ragazzi siamo responsabili noi di noi stessi... non chi ci sta vicino (ovvio che ci sono delle situazioni in cui rimani invischiata/o e non puoi uscire - quella è un'altra storia)
> Ma si tira una monetina in aria. sempre. in ogni nostra scelta.
> figuriamoci quando si parla di persone e sentimenti... giocano una marea di variabili. ma alla fine siamo noi quelli che hanno davvero il potere e la libertà di scegliere... anche e soprattutto quando le scelte sono dolorosissime.. si deve solo valutare cosa non siamo disposti a perdere....


Si ha fatto una scelta.
Ne convengo.

Poteva anche scegliere di mandarmi a fare in culo.

Ne convengo.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ha fatto una scelta.
> Ne convengo.
> 
> Poteva anche scegliere di mandarmi a fare in culo.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> inquietante...
> 
> chissà che messaggio voleva inviarti...
> 
> magari che aveva... "fatto il pieno".


Era proprio così' infatti,Mi aveva minacciato,se non ritorni.....!Non sono tornato!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> concordo con oscuro, sei una gran Donna, con la D maiuscola, e nemmeno io sarei riuscita a fare quello che hai fatto tu....
> ma se puo conoscolarti almeno un po, da figlia ti dico, che e' meglio non averlo prorpio quel ricordo, che averlo e vedertelo strappare via sotto gli occhi senza poter fare nulla....
> io ancora ricordo l aramdio senza cravatte di mio padre che se ne stava andando di casa....e ogni volta quell aramdio vuoto e' un tuffo nei ricordi piu brutti....


L'avevo capito!


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era proprio così' infatti,Mi aveva minacciato,se non ritorni.....!Non sono tornato!


e ci credo...
 ma dove l'hai trovata sull'autostrada????
ma ti rendi conto...scopare, sfilarsi il fantasmino pieno di sborra...metterlo nella borsetta...
 e portartelo sulla macchina...
ma chi era ...Messalina?


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Calipso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > purtroppo :unhappy:
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo capito!


cosa?


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.



per me non è tradimento perchè credo che se si lasciano cose in giro, non siano ritenute importanti e/o da nascondere (altrimenti rimarrebbero nascoste!)
il punto è proprio questo: se trattasi di cose di vario tipo ma alla portata, ovvero senza effrazione


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo capito!


oscuro sei proprio un gran paraculo.


"l'avevo capito", curioso di sapere cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per me non è tradimento perchè credo che se si lasciano cose in giro, non siano ritenute importanti e/o da nascondere (altrimenti rimarrebbero nascoste!)
> il punto è proprio questo: *se trattasi di cose di vario tipo ma alla portata, ovvero senza effrazione*


con lo scasso c'è aggravante, dottò? E se invece lo famo con destrezza?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> viola di mare ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :bleble:fanculo al vigliacco....
> ...


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con lo scasso c'è aggravante, dottò? E se invece lo famo con destrezza?



sì, purtroppo è un'aggravante! no bbuono!
invece per il resto io sono curiosa e "apro" tutto quello che trovo in giro:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece per il resto io sono curiosa e "apro" tutto quello che trovo in giro:singleeye:


fai attenzione alle bocce della nutella.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e meno male che ne convieni.
> p.s. che tu abbia avuto un gran culo in questo è un'altra storia :mrgreen:


Mah vedi...vediamo...
Allora io sono convinto forse ingenuamente
che esistano una montagna di coppie che vivano come noi.

Ma è anche vero che è l'induzione no?
Io vivo dentro un matrimonio e di quello ho esperienza.
La mia esperienza mi induce a pensare che anche gli altri vivano così. 

Posso dirti comunque che quando ci sono stati certi problemi non siamo andati dai psicoterapeuti
ma in cerca di coppie più anziane, per vedere se magari anche loro avevano passato queste vicissitudini no?

La scelta ha pagato.
Devo poi dirti che per l'esperienza diretta che ho io del mio ambiente, le separazioni sono legate sempre e solo da questioni di convivenza, di caratteri che non si sopportano, insomma delle corna non gliene frega pì niente a nessuno e ci si dice...ma si dei le abbiamo tutti, le abbiamo fatte, le abbiamo ricevute...

Ecco rispondendo a lui che mi dice contento te...

Dico...
Ma non dimentico mai, che questo forum, non rappresenta la società, ma una piccolissima frazione di persone che loro malgrado hanno avuto determinati problemi...quindi mi guardo bene da vedere in questo forum lo specchio della società....

Poi ovvio tra simili ci si cerca no?
E devo dire che molte coppie insomma vivono con questo matrimonio di comodo...

E francamente non conosco nessun marito e moglie di ventennale matrimonialità che viva tutto quanto pucci pucci
oddio mi manchi...non puoi uscire senza di me...ecc..ecc.ecc..ec...

Mi pare che le coppie solide siano fatte di persone che si accettano no?


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fai attenzione alle bocce della nutella.



fai attenzione tu, bimbo bello


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...vediamo...
> Allora io sono convinto forse ingenuamente
> che esistano una montagna di coppie che vivano come noi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità.* Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? *C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Se lo si fa per pura curiosità e gusto di farsi gli affari dell'altro la trovo una cosa molto scorretta, perché gli spazi privati sono inviolabili. Ma non lo considero tradimento. Perché capisco che alla fine è una forma (fragile e distorta) di interesse nei confronti dell'altro. Il tradimento è esattamente il contrario: mi faccio i cavoli miei e, nel momento in cui tradisco, me ne fotto dell'altro.

Se invece si va a sbirciare nelle cose dell'altro perché si hanno sospetti, la trovo una cosa legittima e vorrei proprio vedere. Io l'ho fatto (sapevo già che ero stata tradita) e ho scoperto, ad esempio, che il mio ex marito mi aveva detto altre bugie. E non mi sento per niente in colpa, anzi. Sono contenta di averlo fatto, almeno ho avuto un quadro più chiaro.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> fai attenzione tu, bimbo bello


ma io devo crescere. 

io posso.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma io devo crescere.
> 
> io posso.



più che crescere, ti allarghi, temo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che crescere, ti allarghi, temo!


ci piace lo stesso....:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Se lo si fa per pura curiosità e gusto di farsi gli affari dell'altro la trovo una cosa molto scorretta, perché gli spazi privati sono inviolabili. Ma non lo considero tradimento. Perché capisco che alla fine è una forma (fragile e distorta) di interesse nei confronti dell'altro. Il tradimento è esattamente il contrario: mi faccio i cavoli miei e, nel momento in cui tradisco, me ne fotto dell'altro.
> 
> Se invece si va a sbirciare nelle cose dell'altro perché si hanno sospetti, la trovo una cosa legittima e vorrei proprio vedere. Io l'ho fatto (sapevo già che ero stata tradita) e ho scoperto, ad esempio, che il mio ex marito mi aveva detto altre bugie. E non mi sento per niente in colpa, anzi. Sono contenta di averlo fatto, almeno ho avuto un quadro più chiaro.


Boh legalmente parlando (e non sono un avvocato) forse le due cose sono molto simili non essendoci di mezzo, purtroppo, un reato


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no non stiamo più insieme, me ne sono andata con mio figlio e sono sicura di aver preso la decisione giusta, diciamo che alla fine gliel'ho consegnato su un piatto d'argento, se avessi combattuto per tenermelo avrei vinto sicuramente, ma io sono fatta così, non potrei mai accettare un compromesso dopo un tradimento, vivrei male il resto della mia vita, sempre col sospetto nella testa. loro sono ancora insieme, e* so per certo che la sua testa (di lei intendo) è ramificata... non è la vita che avrei voluto per me, che se lo cucchi lei ora *


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Rispondo senza vedere se il 3D si è nel frattempo stravaccato :mai letto o controllato messaggi, posta, telefono o altro di nessuno tanto meno di uomini con cui ho avuto relazioni non è questione di tradimento o privacy ma proprio di libertà e rispetto.. Questo ovviamente per me... Quindi chi ha osato in passato sbirciare su cose mie e' stato ''segato' '.. In questo sono intransigente e non ci sono scuse che tengano...


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Volete ridere? il mio amante... mi faceva controllare....
> e non era nè il mio fidanzato nè mio marito....
> 
> eppure.. mi faceva controllare...
> ...


azione prevedibile se il soggetto è un narcisista con manie di possesso.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> azione prevedibile se il soggetto è un narcisista con manie di possesso.



minchia perply (per dirla come sempre elegantemente).... direi che ci hai preso... possesso si... sul narcisista...non lo so dovrei andare a verificare esattamente la definizione completa dell'aggettivo


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci piace lo stesso....:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


>


nun fa il vago.....o lo gnorri....


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *non è questione di tradimento o privacy ma proprio di libertà e rispetto*


ecco io la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> minchia perply (per dirla come sempre elegantemente).... direi che ci hai preso... possesso si... sul narcisista...non lo so dovrei andare a verificare esattamente la definizione completa dell'aggettivo


ok non è del tutto narcisista..


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rispondo senza vedere se il 3D si è nel frattempo stravaccato :mai letto o controllato messaggi, posta, telefono o altro di nessuno tanto meno di uomini con cui ho avuto relazioni non è questione di tradimento o privacy ma proprio di libertà e rispetto.. Questo ovviamente per me... Quindi chi ha osato in passato sbirciare su cose mie e' stato ''segato' '.. In questo sono intransigente e non ci sono scuse che tengano...



madonna che talebana!

comunque di recente in un appartamento ho scoperto una finta placca elettrica, che in realtà è un piccolo cassetto
chissà che caspita ci nascondevano


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Se lo si fa per pura curiosità e gusto di farsi gli affari dell'altro la trovo una cosa molto scorretta, perché gli spazi privati sono inviolabili. Ma non lo considero tradimento. Perché capisco che alla fine è una forma (fragile e distorta) di interesse nei confronti dell'altro. Il tradimento è esattamente il contrario: mi faccio i cavoli miei e, nel momento in cui tradisco, me ne fotto dell'altro.
> 
> Se invece si va a sbirciare nelle cose dell'altro perché si hanno sospetti, la trovo una cosa legittima e vorrei proprio vedere. Io l'ho fatto (sapevo già che ero stata tradita) e ho scoperto, ad esempio, che il mio ex marito mi aveva detto altre bugie. E non mi sento per niente in colpa, anzi. Sono contenta di averlo fatto, almeno ho avuto un quadro più chiaro.



Sai soluzzo, io se controllo il cell di mia moglie lo faccio solo perchè magari ho preso il telefono che lei non ha preso perchè magari fa la doccia, e toh..! noto dei messaggi, li apro e li guardo, semplice, naturale senza doppi fini se non la curiosità e magari controllare se c'è una telefonata importante, che ne so la telefonata di un figlio? di una sorella? del papa che per errore ci ha telefonato? :mrgreen: insomma ho il cellulare in mano e visto che toh..! sono il marito, ma vedi che cosa.. sono il marito che abita con lei e che prende il cellulare. Ma vedi che cosa strana.. boh stranissima. 

Poi se abbiamo uno dei due partner gelosi e controlla e non si hanno cadaveri da nascondere, diciamo che la privacy se ne va a quel paese perchè così do il contentino al partner geloso? Di certo se ho qualcosa da nascondere il contentino non lo do...! Se poi ancora non voglio far controllare la mia posta il mio cell perchè me ne frego della gelosia del mio partner.. bhe qua mi sa che nascono altri discorsi dove uno dei due deve resettarsi il cervelletto. 


Ma può essere che giusto giusto in un forum di tradimento qualcosa non quadra perchè giustamente non deve quadrare e ...... toh siamo prevenuti e ci bruciamo il cervello con semplici domande facendole diventare equazioni impossibili da risolvere.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ok non è del tutto narcisista..


non del tutto,ma probabilmente in buona parte sì,altrimenti non avrebbe tenuto il piede nelle classiche 2 scarpe.

c'è un pensiero che sulle prime ti farà stare male,ma che alla lunga ti rincuorerà di aver fatto adesso la scelta giusta.

ovvero.....per te lui era l'amore della vita.   per lui, tu non lo 6 stata mai.

ora re-impara a goderti e a gestire la libertà.   per maggiori dettagli citofona qui in giro,ci sono ottime maestre


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che talebana!
> 
> comunque di recente in un appartamento ho scoperto una finta placca elettrica, che in realtà è un piccolo cassetto
> chissà che caspita ci nascondevano


minicassaforte,I suppose.


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che talebana!
> 
> comunque di recente in un appartamento ho scoperto* una finta placca elettrica, che in realtà è un piccolo cassetto
> chissà che caspita ci nascondevano*



l'ho visto in un film poliziesco
era la casa di uno spacciatore!


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non del tutto,ma probabilmente in buona parte sì,altrimenti non avrebbe tenuto il piede nelle classiche 2 scarpe.
> 
> c'è un pensiero che sulle prime ti farà stare male,ma che alla lunga ti rincuorerà di aver fatto adesso la scelta giusta.
> 
> ...


Lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai soluzzo, io se controllo il cell di mia moglie lo faccio *solo perchè magari ho preso il telefono che lei non ha preso perchè magari fa la doccia, e toh..! noto dei messaggi, li apro e li guardo, semplice, naturale senza doppi fini se non la curiosità e magari controllare se c'è una telefonata importante, che ne so la telefonata di un figlio? di una sorella? del papa che per errore ci ha telefonato? :mrgreen: insomma ho il cellulare in mano e visto che toh..! sono il marito, ma vedi che cosa.. sono il marito che abita con lei e che prende il cellulare. Ma vedi che cosa strana.. boh stranissima.
> 
> *Poi se abbiamo uno dei due partner gelosi e controlla e non si hanno cadaveri da nascondere, diciamo che la privacy se ne va a quel paese perchè così do il contentino al partner geloso? Di certo se ho qualcosa da nascondere il contentino non lo do...! Se poi ancora non voglio far controllare la mia posta il mio cell perchè me ne frego della gelosia del mio partner.. bhe qua mi sa che nascono altri discorsi dove uno dei due deve resettarsi il cervelletto.
> 
> ...


sul grassetto Stai scherzando?

Sulla gelosia, se non è fondata e non ho nulla da nascondere mi girano parecchio le palle se mi guardi il cellulare. E la cosa che ottieni è che incomincio a farmi mandare sms anonimi così almeno ti preoccupi per qualcosa. Il tutto prima di mandarti allegramente a quel paese.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul grassetto Stai scherzando?
> 
> Sulla gelosia, se non è fondata e non ho nulla da nascondere mi girano parecchio le palle se mi guardi il cellulare. E la cosa che ottieni è che incomincio a farmi mandare sms anonimi così almeno ti preoccupi per qualcosa. Il tutto prima di mandarti allegramente a quel paese.



Sono serio su tutto non solo sul grassetto.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> minicassaforte,I suppose.





Flavia ha detto:


> l'ho visto in un film poliziesco
> era la casa di uno spacciatore!



la cosa bizzarra era che la placchetta si trovava in alto sopra ad una porta, che per chi se ne intende un po' è una cosa alquanto strana! comunque volevamo rimuoverla per una normale imbiancatura, ed era collegata ad un cassettino di legno, molto artigianale


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono serio su tutto non solo sul grassetto.


Ci eravamo già detti vero ceh non potremmo mai stare insieme?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci eravamo già detti vero ceh non potremmo mai stare insieme?:mrgreen:



E perchè scusa? buttiamo i cellulari, i computer, i ..... i.... ecc ecc e stiamo assieme..! :rotfl:


Non scassate la minchia, dove li buttiamo sono azzi nostri..!


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> la cosa bizzarra era che la placchetta si trovava in alto sopra ad una porta, che per chi se ne intende un po' è una cosa alquanto strana! comunque volevamo rimuoverla per una normale imbiancatura, ed era collegata ad un cassettino di legno, molto artigianale


magari era solo 
una minicassaforte casalinga
se vuoi nascondere qualcosa
meglio in un posto semplice
e ben in vista
(cit. Agatha Christie, 
sono una giallofila!!!)


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> magari era solo
> una minicassaforte casalinga
> se vuoi nascondere qualcosa
> meglio in un posto semplice
> ...



Elementare Watson


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> e ci credo...
> ma dove l'hai trovata sull'autostrada????
> ma ti rendi conto...scopare, sfilarsi il fantasmino pieno di sborra...metterlo nella borsetta...
> e portartelo sulla macchina...
> ma chi era ...Messalina?


Le donne arrabbiate sono pericolose spider....!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E perchè scusa? buttiamo i cellulari, i computer, i ..... i.... ecc ecc e stiamo assieme..! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Non scassate la minchia, dove li buttiamo sono azzi nostri..!


Buona idea:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...vediamo...
> Allora io sono convinto forse ingenuamente
> che esistano una montagna di coppie che vivano come noi.
> 
> ...


Credo che sia proprio questo il problema.Quanto accettare?io non accetterei mai che la mia patner mi fa contento e poi va in giro a resecare prepuzi e ammaccare frenuli,tu si,l'accettazione ha un limite....!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio questo il problema.Quanto accettare?io non accetterei mai che la mia patner mi fa contento e poi va in giro a resecare prepuzi e ammaccare frenuli,tu si,l'accettazione ha un limite....!



Oscù preferirei tu non rispondessi a quello che ti sto scrivendo, e mi taglierei la lingua io stesso per la "supposizione" che sto scrivendo. Sei sicuro che il conte non abbia e non stia pagando un dazzo esagerato per la situazione che lui descrive nel forum?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù preferirei tu non rispondessi a quello che ti sto scrivendo, e mi taglierei la lingua io stesso per la "supposizione" che sto scrivendo. Sei sicuro che il conte non abbia e non stia pagando un dazzo esagerato per la situazione che lui descrive nel forum?


Che cazzo è un dazzo?:rotfl:Serio,credo che il conte abbia coraggio a scrivere del suo matrimonio,gli va dato atto!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cazzo è un dazzo?:rotfl:Serio,credo che il conte abbia coraggio a scrivere del suo matrimonio,gli va dato atto!



auahhaahahahahah maledetto sicilianoooooooo dazio..! 

Scusami oscù a volte mi parte il siciliano..!


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


per carattere e per principio rispetto nel modo più assoluto la privacy di chi mi sta accanto: uomo e figlia che siano. mi sentirei meschina a frugare nelle loro cose.
certo diverso è il discorso di fronte a dubbi motivati e su cose gravi ( e vale sempre per tutti e due)


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahah maledetto sicilianoooooooo dazio..!
> 
> Scusami oscù a volte mi parte il siciliano..!


Tu puoi farlo.Hai la mia approvazione!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei una donna.....!



e che donna... aggiungo


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e che donna... aggiungo


Si viola mi piace.Non so come sta di culo...!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si viola mi piace.*Non so come sta di culo*...!


questa cosa non ti riguarda


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> questa cosa non ti riguarda


Mi riguarda eccome...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi non ha nulla da nascondere non ha nulla da temere..!


Non c'entra nulla ... Io anche in caso,di sospetti non vado a sbirciare nel. Cell, pc, mail di nessuno ma proprio no e se qualcuno lo fa lo sego  Divento una belva


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe certo davanti ad un sospetto forse sarebbe plausibile, ma io non parlavo di alcun sospetto.
> 
> va bene lo stesso.


Ma per me non è plausibile nessun sospetto... l'unico estremo controllo lo poteri fare nei confronti di un figlio, nipote o una persona anziana che temo venga raggirata o circuita ma per il resto non ci penso nemmeno ... Ma stiamo a scherzare ... Ma veramente divento no stronza di più :carneval e mi diverto pure ad esserlo )già leggere Bender che ogni tanto sbircia nell'account della sua ex mi fa salire il sangue alla testa


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla ... Io *anche in caso,di sospetti *non vado a sbirciare nel. Cell, pc, mail di nessuno ma proprio no e se qualcuno lo fa lo sego  Divento una belva


non mi sento di escluderlo in questo caso.anche perché per sospettare, visto che non sono gelosa, dovrei avere segnali davvero preoccupanti, e a quel punto in fallo è chi ha nascosto, non chi trova.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sento di escluderlo in questo caso.anche perché per sospettare, visto che non sono gelosa, dovrei avere segnali davvero preoccupanti, e a quel punto in fallo è chi ha nascosto, non chi trova.


Ascolta Min se la coppia non va non c'è bisogno che c'è lo certifichi un tradimento perché le note stonate si leggono benissimo ...questo se intendi parlare del tradimento nella coppia , per quanto mi riguarda se noto comportamenti strani( freddezza, non comunicabilità , passione carente ect) affronto il discorso e se vedo che non si risolve posso anche prendere in considerazione di uscire dalla relazione e ma andare a scrutare cellulari o altro ma proprio non ci penso ma chi se ne fotte non è mica un messaggino che mi dice e dire che la mia relazione e in crisi cacchio sarò abbastanza sveglia da capirlo :smile:


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ascolta Min se la coppia non va non c'è bisogno che c'è lo certifichi un tradimento perché le note stonate si leggono benissimo ...questo se intendi parlare del tradimento nella coppia , per quanto mi riguarda se noto comportamenti strani( freddezza, non comunicabilità , passione carente ect) *affronto il discorso e se vedo che non si risolve posso anche prendere in considerazione di uscire dalla relazione e ma andare a scrutare cellulari o altro ma proprio non ci penso ma chi se ne fotte non è mica un messaggino che mi dice e dire che la mia relazione e in crisi cacchio sarò abbastanza sveglia da capirlo *:smile:


sulla carta certamente.poi troppe sono le varianti anche in questi casi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla carta certamente.poi troppe sono le varianti anche in questi casi


No sull'esperienza sono una tradita e non mi è mai passato per la mente di controllare un cappero ...non so spiegartelo e posso capire che non si possa comprendere ma per me sarebbe uno svilimento ... E no la ia  mia dignità viene avanti a ogni cosa


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sull'esperienza sono una tradita e non mi è mai passato per la mente di controllare un cappero ...non so spiegartelo e posso capire che non si possa comprendere *ma per me sarebbe uno svilimento ... E no la ia  mia dignità viene avanti a ogni cosa*


come si fa a non comprendere...è una cosa chiarissima, figurati se non la capisco con la spocchia che ho.
però se quando mia figlia era adolescente, per dirne una, avessi avuto sentore che si drogasse...a parte parlarne, avrei indagato eccome sulla cosa.
e così via


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a non comprendere...è una cosa chiarissima, figurati se non la capisco con la spocchia che ho.
> però se quando mia figlia era adolescente, per dirne una, avessi avuto sentore che si drogasse...a parte parlarne, avrei indagato eccome sulla cosa.
> e così via


Si direi che l'eccezione per figli ( come sottolinei tu) o genitori ( eventuali truffe o raggiri) si può fare ma ancora non mi è capitato ...per fortuna


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci penso MAI.
> Non mi interessa.
> Sono cose solo sue sulle quali io non mi abbasserei mai ad indagare.
> L'unica cosa che io penso è sempre questa: che abbia salute.
> ...


non è l'unica ma lo è sicuramente


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

mai controllato niente. e lui, penso, nemmeno (non lo so). ma ammetto che se avessi dei sospetti lo farei.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2013)

Io penso che sia una invasione, una forma di mancanza di rispetto profonda per lui, e se lo facesse a me, per me.

Non potrei mai avere vicino qualcuno che per vedermi ha bisogno di spiarmi. 
E non potrei mai stare con qualcuno che per vederlo devo spiarlo.

Se ho qualcosa che voglio sapere, chiedo, semplicemente.

E accetto che in quel momento possa anche non aver voglia di dire. 

Mica siamo in simbiosi. A volte è anche possibile dirsi "adesso no. magari più in là." 
Questo non cambia il fatto che ci si vuol bene, come Persone prima che come coppia. 


In caso di sospetto di tradimento..di quello che per noi è tradimento...quando è successo ho chiesto, e lui mi ha mentito. ripetutamente. 

non ho spiato, non ne avevo bisogno. Sapevo già. Lo vedevo.

Le uniche conferme che volevo, le volevo da lui. Con le sue parole.
Se le avessi dovute cercare da sola, sarei stata comunque sola...a NOI non sarebbe servito.

secondo me.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Io lessi I suoi messaggi perche sospettavo...e infatti...messaggini con un paio di tipe alle quali chiedeva di vedersi.....si incazzo come una belva per la storia della privacy. ..e negava negava negava...ma che cazzo ti neghi? E' li nero su bianco....vediamoci...sei bellissima....
Nn mi sono mai sentita in colpa...se non avessi trovato nulla allora forse si mi sarei sentita una merdaccia...ma non fu il caso...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io lessi I suoi messaggi perche sospettavo...e infatti...messaggini con un paio di tipe alle quali chiedeva di vedersi.....si incazzo come una belva per la storia della privacy. ..e negava negava negava...ma che cazzo ti neghi? E' li nero su bianco....vediamoci...sei bellissima....
> Nn mi sono mai sentita in colpa...se non avessi trovato nulla allora forse si mi sarei sentita una merdaccia...ma non fu il caso...


Anzi no mi rimangio l ultima frase...pure che nn trovavo nulla non mi sarei sentita una merda perche I sospetti c erano...e quindi era giusti indagare!


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai soluzzo, io se controllo il cell di mia moglie lo faccio solo perchè magari ho preso il telefono che lei non ha preso perchè magari fa la doccia, e toh..! noto dei messaggi, li apro e li guardo, semplice, naturale senza doppi fini se non la curiosità e magari controllare se c'è una telefonata importante, che ne so la telefonata di un figlio? di una sorella? del papa che per errore ci ha telefonato? :mrgreen: insomma ho il cellulare in mano e visto che toh..! sono il marito, ma vedi che cosa.. sono il marito che abita con lei e che prende il cellulare. Ma vedi che cosa strana.. boh stranissima.
> 
> Poi se abbiamo uno dei due partner gelosi e controlla e non si hanno cadaveri da nascondere, diciamo che la privacy se ne va a quel paese perchè così do il contentino al partner geloso? Di certo se ho qualcosa da nascondere il contentino non lo do...! Se poi ancora non voglio far controllare la mia posta il mio cell perchè me ne frego della gelosia del mio partner.. bhe qua mi sa che nascono altri discorsi dove uno dei due deve resettarsi il cervelletto.
> 
> ...


Capisco. Io non ho niente da nascondere, io e il mio compagno ci scambiamo i cellulari, lui ha la mia password del pc e sa di poter entrare quando vuole. Ma se lo beccassi che va a guardare le mie chat su fb o la cronologia del mio pc, mi darebbe fastidio e lo considererei un'intrusione.

Perchè? Perchè ci sono cose che dico alle mie amiche o ai miei amici e che loro dicono a me che nessun altro deve sapere. Perché c'è una parte di me che deve restare 'solo mia' (oddio, mi sento posseduta dal Conte  ).

Ma da qui a dire che mi sento tradita o che lui non avrebbe possibilità di redimersi ai miei occhi, bè, ce ne corre.

Ma certo, su un forum di tradimento e di traditori, lo sbirciare un cellulare diventa alto tradimento. Così come altre cose che, nella vita di chi non tradisce e non ha nulla da nascondere, sono semplici scorrettezze su cui si passa sopra facilmente.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai soluzzo, io se controllo il cell di mia moglie lo faccio solo p*erchè magari ho preso il telefono che lei non ha preso perchè magari fa la doccia, e toh..! noto dei messaggi, li apro e li guardo, semplice, naturale senza doppi fini se non la curiosità e magari controllare se c'è una telefonata importante, che ne so la telefonata di un figlio? di una sorella? del papa che per errore ci ha telefonato? :mrgreen: *insomma ho il cellulare in mano e visto che toh..! sono il marito, ma vedi che cosa.. sono il marito che abita con lei e che prende il cellulare. Ma vedi che cosa strana.. boh stranissima.
> 
> Poi se abbiamo uno dei due partner gelosi e controlla e non si hanno cadaveri da nascondere, diciamo che la privacy se ne va a quel paese perchè così do il contentino al partner geloso? Di certo se ho qualcosa da nascondere il contentino non lo do...! Se poi ancora non voglio far controllare la mia posta il mio cell perchè me ne frego della gelosia del mio partner.. bhe qua mi sa che nascono altri discorsi dove uno dei due deve resettarsi il cervelletto.
> 
> ...


sole quotando me lo ha fatto notare...molto vera questa cosa della spontanea normalità


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e che donna... aggiungo





oscuro ha detto:


> Si viola mi piace.Non so come sta di culo...!



:inlove: 



Minerva ha detto:


> sole quotando me lo ha fatto notare...molto vera questa cosa della spontanea normalità



per dire, su fb c'è una impostazione che ti fa vedere tutti gli accessi fatti all'account con posizione ed ora e io dopo aver letto sto 3d sono andata a vedere se ero entrata solo io oppure qualcun'altro che dice sempre che non ricorda la mia pw e... mi sono accorta che non è così 
a me la cosa fa molto ridere, primo perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, secondo perchè se decido di fare un impiccio lo faccio su fb??? e dai no!
 e comunque l'importante è che lui non sappia di qui (almeno credo) perchè questo è il mio angolo, una cosa solo mia la posso avere???


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che la puoi avere, ma la soluzione migliore sarebbe in questo caso parlare chiaro, ho degli spazi miei dove tu non dovresti entrare, dove tu non puoi leggere perchè io non voglio, perchè io interagisco sfogandomi e raccontandomi e leggendo sfoghi di amici. Altrimenti il nascondersi totalmente è sinonimo di altro.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che la puoi avere, ma la soluzione migliore sarebbe in questo caso parlare chiaro, ho degli spazi miei dove tu non dovresti entrare, dove tu non puoi leggere perchè io non voglio, perchè io interagisco sfogandomi e raccontandomi e leggendo sfoghi di amici. Altrimenti il nascondersi totalmente è sinonimo di altro.





hai ragione, ed in verità lui sa che io scrivEVO e leggEVO questo sito, che mi ha aiutata molto e che qui ci sono delle persone fantastiche, ma che ora ho un pò allentato... quindi magari non glielo nomino così non se ne ricorda e non viene qui a leggere.


di solito io sono trasparente in tutto, ma sul serio voglio che qui rimanga solo mio e comunque, io non lo so nemmeno se lui interagisce o scrive o qualsiasi altra cosa perche non me ne importa, visto che l'argomento all socials lo abbiamo trattato e gli ho spiegato che proprio perchè io l'ho scoperto nel cyber spazio il mio tradimento, sono molto suscettibile sull'argomento e che se mai dovessi avere il minimo dubbio lo massacro, quindi


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione, ed in verità lui sa che io scrivEVO e leggEVO questo sito, che mi ha aiutata molto e che qui ci sono delle persone fantastiche, ma che ora ho un pò allentato... quindi magari non glielo nomino così non se ne ricorda e non viene qui a leggere.
> 
> 
> di solito io sono trasparente in tutto, ma sul serio voglio che qui rimanga solo mio e comunque, io non lo so nemmeno se lui interagisce o scrive o qualsiasi altra cosa perche non me ne importa, visto che l'argomento all socials lo abbiamo trattato e gli ho spiegato che proprio perchè io l'ho scoperto nel cyber spazio il mio tradimento, sono molto suscettibile sull'argomento e che se mai dovessi avere il minimo dubbio lo massacro, quindi


 Anche mia moglie sa che scrivo qua dentro.


----------



## Calipso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Io non l'ho detto a nessuno.
nessuno sa che scrivo qui... e non voglio che nessuno lo sappia.. se e quando starò con qualcuno di nuovo...nemmeno quel qualcuno lo saprà.
sono affari miei. 
è il mio angolo di etere, come intitolai il primo 3d


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che la puoi avere, ma la soluzione migliore sarebbe in questo caso parlare chiaro, ho degli spazi miei dove tu non dovresti entrare, dove tu non puoi leggere perchè io non voglio, perchè io interagisco sfogandomi e raccontandomi e leggendo sfoghi di amici. Altrimenti il nascondersi totalmente è sinonimo di altro.


Ecco, sono d'accordissimo su questo.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie sa che scrivo qua dentro.


Il mio ex marito sapeva che scrivevo su un forum, gli parlavo spesso degli utenti che frequentavo, dei raduni, delle cene... ma se avesse letto qui sopra, mi avrebbe dato fastidio.

Ci sono contesti in cui si scrive buttando fuori tutto, anche cose molto negative, senza filtri. Non è falsità o voglia di nascondere qualcosa... è che davvero a volte si ha bisogno di comunicare in modo diretto e istintivo in un contesto 'protetto', dove il diretto interessato non ha possibilità di accesso.

Quante volte ho detto cose negative a persone fidatissime su care amiche con cui magari c'erano state incomprensioni? Capita. E se queste amiche avessero potuto accedere a quei contenuti, ci sarebbero rimaste male. Per questo penso che certi spazi  liberi siano sacri. Per questo, quando è successo che siano stati violati, ne ho sofferto.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito sapeva che scrivevo su un forum, gli parlavo spesso degli utenti che frequentavo, dei raduni, delle cene... ma se avesse letto qui sopra, mi avrebbe dato fastidio.
> 
> Ci sono contesti in cui si scrive buttando fuori tutto, anche cose molto negative, senza filtri. Non è falsità o voglia di nascondere qualcosa... è che davvero a volte si ha bisogno di comunicare in modo diretto e istintivo in un contesto 'protetto', dove il diretto interessato non ha possibilità di accesso.
> 
> Quante volte ho detto cose negative a persone fidatissime su care amiche con cui magari c'erano state incomprensioni? Capita. E se queste amiche avessero potuto accedere a quei contenuti, ci sarebbero rimaste male. Per questo penso che certi spazi  liberi siano sacri. Per questo, quando è successo che siano stati violati, ne ho sofferto.


Si, mia moglie voleva leggere, ma gli ho spiegato che questo spazio è soltanto mio.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2013)

beati voi,io vivo in un carcere,iper controllato
ho un FB con nome e cognome,che non ho mai usato..un'altro segreto,che manco 007 lo scopre..a casa uso un tablet,dal quale poi cancello tutto..come noto ho un cell segreto
 ma non e'un bel vivere....perche'il giorno che mi trova uno scontrino dimenticato........


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beati voi,io vivo in un carcere,iper controllato
> ho un FB con nome e cognome,che non ho mai usato..un'altro segreto,che manco 007 lo scopre..a casa uso un tablet,dal quale poi cancello tutto..come noto ho un cell segreto
> ma non e'un bel vivere....perche'il giorno che mi trova uno scontrino dimenticato........


Ma ne vale la pena?


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma ne vale la pena?


me lo domandavo anch'io


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma ne vale la pena?


no.stamattina mi e'toccato subire la predica,pensa te..da amico stragay...me ne ha scritte di tutti i coilori.
e ha ragione.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no.stamattina mi e'toccato subire la predica,pensa te..da amico stragay...me ne ha scritte di tutti i coilori.
> e ha ragione.


evidentemente a voi piace questo rapporto di non fiducia ; vi fa sentire meno scontati


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per me non è tanto il problema che uno possa entrare nel tuo fb, ma dell'uso che ne fa.
Esempio.
Io ho ,mettiamo per ipotesi, la tua foto nuda che mi hai mandato per mail.
Che capita se uno accede e prende la tua foto e la pubblica nella mia bacheca di fb?

Cosa capita a me?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che la puoi avere, ma la soluzione migliore sarebbe in questo caso parlare chiaro, ho degli spazi miei dove tu non dovresti entrare, dove tu non puoi leggere perchè io non voglio, perchè io interagisco sfogandomi e raccontandomi e leggendo sfoghi di amici. Altrimenti il nascondersi totalmente è sinonimo di altro.


Bravo mia moglie ha sermpre fatto così.:up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me non è tanto il problema che uno possa entrare nel tuo fb, ma dell'uso che ne fa.
> Esempio.
> Io ho ,mettiamo per ipotesi, la tua foto nuda che mi hai mandato per mail.
> Che capita se uno accede e prende la tua foto e la pubblica nella mia bacheca di fb?
> ...


*
*
Che ti fai una sega.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me non è tanto il problema che uno possa entrare nel tuo fb, ma dell'uso che ne fa.
> Esempio.
> Io ho ,mettiamo per ipotesi, la tua foto nuda che mi hai mandato per mail.
> Che capita se uno accede e prende la tua foto e la pubblica nella mia bacheca di fb?
> ...


intanto il qualcuno che dice di non ricordare la mia pw è il mio compagno, che credo che se trovasse la foto nuda che ti ho inviato, ehm, non mi viene in mente che mi potrebbe fare, ma a me non a te, che c'entri te? e comunque non avrai mai una mia foto nuda :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Che ti fai una sega.


Dici?
Guarda che con fb ho fatto dei bei giochini eh?
Come mostrai alla moglie...
Creai il suo fb.
E le mostrai quante persone mi chiedevano l'amicizia convinte che fosse lei...

Prova e poi mi dici...

Pensa che so a Rita Dalla Chiesa che s'è trovata in fb, ma non era lei...

Ma la peggiore che ho combinato è stato il profilo di fb con cui ho intortato mia figlia.
E alla faccia delle sua spavalderia ho ben tastato con mano come sono fragili le tredicenni...

Da quell'esperienza ha ammesso che è opportuno che papi vigili sul suo fb.

Io appunto finto bel tenebroso...e lei che intanto mi dava anche l'indirizzo di casa...

At capì?

E alla fine le dissi...visto ? Candid Camera...Capra!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> intanto il qualcuno che dice di non ricordare la mia pw è il mio compagno, che credo che se trovasse la foto nuda che ti ho inviato, ehm, non mi viene in mente che mi potrebbe fare, ma a me non a te, che c'entri te? e comunque non avrai mai una mia foto nuda :blank:


Non hai capito na tega. Ma va ben così.

Ti stavo descrivendo un uso improprio di fb.
Che appunto è materia di discussione in giurisprudenza.
Sai ho letto tutto un testo di un psicologo americano in proposito.
Lui dice che appunto i social spostano l'hic et nunc a hic e universalia.

Ma cosa te lo spiego a fare non si sa.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Guarda che con fb ho fatto dei bei giochini eh?
> Come mostrai alla moglie...
> Creai il suo fb.
> ...



Magariiiiiiiiiiii, magari potessi farmi FB, ma non posso..! se ehmm alcune persone mi riconoscono posso scappare come..... Contuzzo  non farmi parlare.. ero un diavolo, hai pesente Lothar? ecco io ero peggiore. 

Facebook..! vade retro..!

Cioè aspè, ho FB, ma non con nome e cognome e foto..! auahaahahahahaha che sono scemo? e comunque non ci entro, o perlomeno raramente


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito sapeva che scrivevo su un forum, gli parlavo spesso degli utenti che frequentavo, dei raduni, delle cene... ma se avesse letto qui sopra, mi avrebbe dato fastidio.
> 
> Ci sono contesti in cui si scrive buttando fuori tutto, anche cose molto negative, senza filtri. Non è falsità o voglia di nascondere qualcosa... è che davvero a volte si ha bisogno di comunicare in modo diretto e istintivo in un contesto 'protetto', dove il diretto interessato non ha possibilità di accesso.
> 
> Quante volte ho detto cose negative a persone fidatissime su care amiche con cui magari c'erano state incomprensioni? Capita. E se queste amiche avessero potuto accedere a quei contenuti, ci sarebbero rimaste male. Per questo penso che certi spazi  liberi siano sacri. Per questo, quando è successo che siano stati violati, ne ho sofferto.


Però capirai da te
che non è bello che Alex possa loggarsi qui usando il tuo profilo
e possa leggere i tuoi mp.

Ti pare?
Abbiamo il diritto di veder tutelata la nostra privacy, ma il dovere morale di proteggere l'altrui no?

( scusa se ho osato fartelo notare e non te la prendere)


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Magariiiiiiiiiiii, magari potessi farmi FB, ma non posso..! se ehmm alcune persone mi riconoscono posso scappare come..... Contuzzo  non farmi parlare.. ero un diavolo, hai pesente Lothar? ecco io ero peggiore.
> 
> Facebook..! vade retro..!


Ma che te frega?
Ti iscrivi come Ciccio Ingrassia no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai ieri ero a cena...
Arriva una coppia lui avrà avuto 60 e lei 20...

Avevo la tentazione di andare là e dire...salve sono di tradimento.net
ditemi chi siete e che cosa fate.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oppure sono da Cornuda e mi chiamo messer Contezio sono della lega dei fedi & fraghi...
Combattiamo per i nostri diritti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega?
> Ti iscrivi come Ciccio Ingrassia no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sai ieri ero a cena...
> ...



Ma si, ho FB sotto mentite spoglie, ma non lo uso.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito na tega. Ma va ben così.
> 
> Ti stavo descrivendo un uso improprio di fb.
> Che appunto è materia di discussione in giurisprudenza.
> ...



in realtà avevo capito, e stavo giocando


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> in realtà avevo capito, e stavo giocando


Ecco mo mi spieghi sto l'hic et nunc a hic e universalia.
 su su spiegami.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco mo mi spieghi sto l'hic et nunc a hic e universalia.
> su su spiegami.



vai su google


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vai su google


Cattiva sei.. :smile:


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però capirai da te
> che non è bello che Alex possa loggarsi qui usando il tuo profilo
> e possa leggere i tuoi mp.
> 
> ...


Senti, che tu ci creda o no Alex non era interessato a leggere gli mp che avevo come Harley Q. (che sono pochissimi, tra l'altro).
Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non li ha letti e lo so per certo. E l'account non c'è più.

Tu immagini Alex come una specie di idrovora che inghiotte i fatti altrui. Non è così e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
Poi se non mi credi posso pure capirlo. 
È capitato che per reazione e vendetta abbia usato informazioni che altri o io in buona fede gli abbiamo raccontato. In un caso ha provveduto da solo a reperire le informazioni (caso Sbriciolata). Perchè si sentiva preso in giro, provocato e, purtroppo, quando succede, lui non guarda in faccia a nessuno e va dritto per la sua strada.

Alex è una persona che qui sopra è stata sputtanata più di chiunque altro. Perchè come @lex, Reale, Italia1 o altri nick, ha sempre scritto di sé in modo trasparente. Troppo. Come me. E questo si ritorce sempre contro.

Siamo sempre lì. Chi mi garantisce che altri qui sopra non si scambino gli account? Miei mp, ad esempio, sono stati pubblicati (uno da te, ad esempio) in chiaro. Utenti hanno scritto di aver letto miei mp indirizzati ad altri (o gliene è stato riportato il contenuto).

Ma come sempre, il fatto che Alex abbia detto chiaramente di essere entrato col mio account in una situazione di emergenza, gli (e mi) si è ritorto contro. Avrebbe potuto fingersi me e dire semplicemente 'cancellate quel post'. Non l'ha fatto, è stato trasparente, ha scritto che era Alex entrato col mio account e ovviamente il risultato è che siamo qui a discutere e polemizzare 

Tu non hai idea di come la mia privacy sia stata calpestata in diverse occasioni. Non sai quante cose so che non dovrei sapere perché mi sono arrivate  da altri che, ti garantisco,  non sono Alex. E quante malignità mi sono state riferite da persone immacolate.

Se ti rassicura pensare che il peggio del peggio sia Alex fai bene a pensarlo, niente da dire. Ma persino tu sei riuscito a postare su un gruppo di Fb la foto e i dati personali di un' utente (Persa) che non ti ha mai fatto nulla, nè provocato. E chi ora vede Alex come il peggio del peggio, all'epoca non aveva fatto una piega.

Quindi questa favoletta del lupo cattivo per me è ridicola. Alex può essere sgradevole e maleducato, ma non è peggiore di tanti altri, mi spiace. Ma capisco che individuare il male in una persona che ne diventa il simbolo sia rassicurante. Ma fidati che è in buona compagnia.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, che tu ci creda o no Alex non era interessato a leggere gli mp che avevo come Harley Q. (che sono pochissimi, tra l'altro).
> Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non li ha letti e lo so per certo. E l'account non c'è più.
> 
> Tu immagini Alex come una specie di idrovora che inghiotte i fatti altrui. Non è così e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> ...


E chiarisco che non me la sono presa eh. Anzi. Se si riesce a discutere con un po' di tranquillità su certe questioni mi fa solo piacere.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto, aggiungo che io l tradimento l'ho scoperto su fb proprio perchè avevo le sue pw e ci andavo a giocare a Pet society :unhappy:


Il mio canuccio si chiamava La Bestia


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, che tu ci creda o no Alex non era interessato a leggere gli mp che avevo come Harley Q. (che sono pochissimi, tra l'altro).
> Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non li ha letti e lo so per certo. E l'account non c'è più.
> 
> Tu immagini Alex come una specie di idrovora che inghiotte i fatti altrui. Non è così e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> ...


Temo tu non mi abbia capito.
Sono persuaso che sia una norma di buonsenso in coppia, non scambiarsi password e compagnia cantando, perchè chi ci scrive in mail, in fb, in mp è convinto di scrivere ad UNA persona e non penso avrebbe mai piacere scoprire che per caso, per fatalità per disgrazia ha letto la posta di un altro.

Riguardo al tuo mp che ho pubblicato l'ho fatto per legittima difesa.
Scusami eh?
Ma tu parti in quarta dicendo ho ricevuto un mp dal conte che afferma questo.
E hai fornito informazioni parziali e fuorvianti.
Ho ritenuto proteggere il mio culetto pubblicando il testo integrale di quell'mp.
Non era un mp che tu hai scritto a me, ma uno che IO ho scritto a te.
E a casa mia delle mie cose faccio quel che voglio.
Non ho piacere che vengano edulcorate strumentalizzate da chicchessia.

Ecchecazzo.

Su Alex non mi pronuncio.
Dico solo: quell'albero ha dato quei frutti.
Io non gli ho mai fatto niente.
Lui mi ha sempre preso di mira, ancora dai tempi del vecchio forum.

Laonde per cui, io non voglio avere NULLA a che fare con nessuna persona che ha a che fare con lui.

Di lui non m'importa nulla, ma capirai che è stato molto spiacevole nei miei confronti.

TI auguro una buona vita e tanta felicità con il tuo nuovo compagno.

Di cui non mi fiderei manco morto.

Tu per prima sei stata scorretta con cose che io ho inviato a te in privato.
Non io.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, che tu ci creda o no Alex non era interessato a leggere gli mp che avevo come Harley Q. (che sono pochissimi, tra l'altro).
> Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non li ha letti e lo so per certo. E l'account non c'è più.
> 
> Tu immagini Alex come una specie di idrovora che inghiotte i fatti altrui. Non è così e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> ...


Tu non c'eri quando Persa ha chiesto e ottenuto la testa di Lord Pinceton.
Ha solo pagato le conseguenze.
Quindi per favore non parlare di cose che non sai.
Persa provocava in maniera molto sottile l'ingenuo Lord per poi farlo bannare dallo zio fedi.

E nessuno come lei cercò di capire chi ci fosse dietro il nick del lord...
Mi ha fatto passare per un amante di Cat.

E ste cose non si fanno.

Ha pagato le conseguenze.
Ruffiani su di me? Ok io ruffiano su di te.

Che non sono scemo come sembro e soprattutto come sai NON SONO BUONO.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non c'eri quando Persa ha chiesto e ottenuto la testa di Lord Pinceton.
> Ha solo pagato le conseguenze.
> Quindi per favore non parlare di cose che non sai.
> Persa provocava in maniera molto sottile l'ingenuo Lord per poi farlo bannare dallo zio fedi.
> ...


Premesso che l'mp che tu hai pubblicato l'avevo indirizzato io a te (ti avevo dato del coglione o una roba del genere  ), e che ti riferisci a mp diversi in momenti diversi... 

Comunque il punto è che hai detto bene tu. Hai REAGITO. E hai violato la privacy mia e di Persa. Per vendetta.
Esattamente ciò che ha fatto Alex. Anzi, posso dire che lui non ha mai divulgato dati anagrafici di utenti anonimi.

Il punto è che io non sono nessuno per decidere chi è peggio di chi. Ovvio, Alex quando parte spara nel mucchio e non gliene frega niente di accattivarsi le simpatie degli utenti. Ha giá un rapporto consolidato con ex utenti che gli sono affezionati e con cui aveva/ha un rapporto anche personale e di fiducia reciproca.  Ovvio che essendo una persona senza filtri o peli sulla lingua, non edulcora, non allude e va diretto al sodo dicendo quel che pensa. Ma questo non lo rende peggiore di chi sparla a una cena su persone non presenti o posta mp o divulga dati anagrafici.

Devo pensare che anche tu, quando ti fanno qualcosa, reagisci in modo scorretto. In un caso l'ho fatto anch'io. Chi stabilisce che siamo migliori  e più affidabili di Alex? Forse siamo più calmi, più simpatici, meno embolisti, più ragionevoli...ma non migliori. Mi spiace 

Perciò caro Conte, tu hai tutte le attenuanti del caso, te le riconosco. Io non faccio l'errore di giudicare dall'alto di un piedistallo gli sbagli altrui. Né di pensare che una persona è totalmente cattiva, totalmente inaffidabile, totalmente falsa. Penso che tutti sbagliamo, tutti scleriamo. Al massimo posso dire che una persona non fa per me. E starle alla larga. Per il resto siamo tutti sulla stessa barca sai.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che l'mp che tu hai pubblicato l'avevo indirizzato io a te (ti avevo dato del coglione o una roba del genere  ), e che ti riferisci a mp diversi in momenti diversi...
> 
> Comunque il punto è che hai detto bene tu. Hai REAGITO. E hai violato la privacy mia e di Persa. Per vendetta.
> Esattamente ciò che ha fatto Alex. Anzi, posso dire che lui non ha mai divulgato dati anagrafici di utenti anonimi.
> ...


Ah! Grazie per gli auguri di felicità, so che sono sinceri


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che l'mp che tu hai pubblicato l'avevo indirizzato io a te (ti avevo dato del coglione o una roba del genere  ), e che ti riferisci a mp diversi in momenti diversi...
> 
> Comunque il punto è che hai detto bene tu. Hai REAGITO. E hai violato la privacy mia e di Persa. Per vendetta.
> Esattamente ciò che ha fatto Alex. Anzi, posso dire che lui non ha mai divulgato dati anagrafici di utenti anonimi.
> ...


Mi spiace ma ti sbagli
E fai pure la ricerca.
Io ho pubblicato un mp che io ho inviato a te dopo che la risposta che ebbi fu che tu scrivesti un post dicendo ho ricevuto un mp dal conte che affermava che.
So che sei molto puntigliosa.
Ma ti invito a fare la ricerca.
Se è come dici tu avrai pubbliche scuse.
Tu per prima hai tirato in pubblico cose che erano tra me e te.

E ammetto che io sono stato ingenuo e stupido a fidarmi di te.
Poi anch'io ti ho conosciuta in un certo modo e ho capito che non sei affidabile.

Poi quando te lo si è fatto notare hai detto che bisognava capirti perchè stavi male.

A me queste cose non interessano.
Prendo le misure, taglio corto e amen.

No io non ho mai violato la tua privacy che cazzo stai dicendo?
Ma sentitela ma se eri tu che volevi entrare nel gruppo di fb?
Ma se sono stato io quello che ti ha insegnato come si usa fb?
Eh?

Ma quando mai avrei violato la tua privacy?

Allora io di te e di Alex non penso niente.
Per me siete il NULLA e non me ne frega un cazzo nè di te nè di lui.
Ok?

Ma perchè mi ravani eh?

Ho solo detto che secondo il mio modesto parere non è bello scambiarsi le password e loggarsi e qui e lì, 

Io non ho violato la tua privacy.
O adesso mi spieghi come.

Ma sentitela porco can, prima ci siamo conosciuti, sei stata a casa mia, a cena ospite assieme ad altri del forum, poi io sono venuto a suonare gli organi ad Arenzano e sono venuto assieme a gente del forum.
Finita lì....

Io di te non ho niente e non so niente....a stento riuscirei a ricordarmi il tuo nome...pensa te...


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma ti sbagli
> E fai pure la ricerca.
> Io ho pubblicato un mp che io ho inviato a te dopo che la risposta che ebbi fu che tu scrivesti un post dicendo ho ricevuto un mp dal conte che affermava che.
> So che sei molto puntigliosa.
> ...


Questo è il post in cui hai pubblicato il mio mp.

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/18140-rabbia?p=1028888&viewfull=1#post1028888

Io mp ricevuti non ne ho mai pubblicati.

E comunque chissenefrega, ma nemmeno le voglio le scuse. Non siamo mica all'asilo.

Io non voglio deresponsabilizzarmi. Tu sei l'unico qui dentro su cui ho infierito mica perché stavo male, ma perché ero nauseata da alcuni tuoi comportamenti con due mie amiche di allora (una lo è anche adesso) e da come ti comportavi sul forum con me, tirando in ballo mio marito e cose personali per ferirmi (come hai fatto con Farfalla, come fai con Oscuro... come fai spesso insomma).

Ma ora è passato del tempo, a me le cose passano in fretta. Non porto rancore, è più forte di me. Non perdono, ma passo facilmente a una sorta di indifferenza.

E per chiarire, quando tu prima hai tirato in mezzo Alex, io ho risposto non per tirare fuori vecchie cose che per me sono morte e sepolte, ma per farti capire che qui dentro sono davvero pochi quelli che possono puntare il dito su qualcuno e dire 'sei inaffidabile'.
Ma ti sei dato un'occhiata intorno? C'è gente che tradisce, gente che posta mp di altri, gente che rivela dati anagrafici, gente che augura morti lente e dolorose... il mio messaggio era questo: smettiamola di puntare il dito su Alex come se fosse la feccia. Ha tanti difetti, tanti... li conosco tutti alla perfezione e ci combatto ogni giorno. Ma ha qualità umane profonde, e se ama davvero sa dare tutto se stesso, senza riserve. E dopo quello che mi è capitato col mio ex marito, penso che di nessun altro uomo sarei riuscita a fidarmi come mi fido di lui.

Quindi, smettila di fare la sceneggiata "vi siete scambiati gli account, ora chissà quanti mp di utenti di Tradi sarà andato a spiare"... non è così. E ho cercato di farti capire che qui santi non ce ne sono, mi spiace. Non lo sono io, non lo è Alex, non lo sei nemmeno tu.

Se la cosa ti irrita non so che farci. La mia non è una provocazione, è ciò che penso.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è il post in cui hai pubblicato il mio mp.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/18140-rabbia?p=1028888&viewfull=1#post1028888
> 
> ...


Ah va bene ho capito hai ragione tu.
Ciao.:smile:

Uhm scusa sono puntiglioso e ho guardato
I fatti a cui mi riferisco sono precedenti
Infatti io ho pubblicato questo tuo mp dopo che tu pubblicasti il mio moncato e travisato

Non per vendetta
Io non sono vendicativo
Ma appunto quando gli altri mi fanno qualcosa che non mi piace
Se l'occasione si presenta rendo l'esatto favore

Così capiscono come si sta dall'altra parte...

Sono sincero non so come si facciano le ricerche dei post...

Ma prova a cercarlo per amor di chiarezza

Iniziava così
Ho appena un ricevuto un mp dal conte in cui...sostiene...

Quello io mi riferisco...

Cioè io ti chiedo la domanda e tu mi posti la risposta...

Capisci non ci siamo...


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beati voi,io vivo in un carcere,iper controllato
> ho un FB con nome e cognome,che non ho mai usato..un'altro segreto,che manco 007 lo scopre..a casa uso un tablet,dal quale poi cancello tutto..come noto ho un cell segreto
> ma non e'un bel vivere...*.perche'il giorno che mi trova uno scontrino dimenticato...*.....


con scatto felino
ingoii lo scontrino!
che problema c'è?
la carta, è pur sempre cellulosa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> con scatto felino
> ingoii lo scontrino!
> che problema c'è?
> la carta, è pur sempre cellulosa
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E se quando lo trova lui non c'è?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole per amor di chiarezza ho trovato questo che era di luglio e già mi riferivo al fatto in cui tu...avevi fatto quella cosa a me...e appunto mi hai detto che deliravo...

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?p=935949#post935949

Sono il primo a dire che ricordiamo i torti subiti e ci dimentichiamo volentieri di quelli fatti patire agli altri eh?

Capisco che certe cose siano difficili da dimenticare...


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah va bene ho capito hai ragione tu.
> Ciao.:smile:
> 
> Uhm scusa sono puntiglioso e ho guardato
> ...


Il post a cui ti riferisci era di mesi prima. L'avevo scritto perché mi avevano cancellato un post con le disapprovazioni e tu mi avevi scritto in pvt che poteva essere stata Minerva. Io scrissi in chiaro che mi avevi suggerito Minerva come possibile colpevole.
Lo ricordo bene.
Ma tra i 2 episodi sono passati mesi. Io stavo ancora nel gruppo di fb e stavo ancora con mio marito.

Ora cerco, anche se non ne vedo l'utilità.

Tu non la chiami vendetta, ma per me è così. Quando alla pubblicazione di foto, nome e cognome di Persa, io penso che non ci sia niente che possa giustificare una cosa del genere. Si tratta di pura volontà di danneggiare.

Per quanto mi riguarda, io le idee le ho ben chiare. E ribadisco che trovo ridicolo che qualcuno qui dentro si permetta di puntare il dito. Io, te o altri. E che ci si arroghi il diritto di stabilire chi è la feccia e chi, invece, l'élite, chi è degno di fiducia e chi non lo è. Mi pare che ci prendiamo un po' troppo sul serio


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E se quando lo trova lui non c'è?


qualcosa mi dice
che il Micetto sa cavarsela
in ogni frangente:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


Dici che telefonando.....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


Potrei avere il tuo, sì che io possa decantarti struggenti parole d'amor all'orecchio?


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che telefonando.....


telefonando, telefonando!
quanto è brava

[video=youtube;uKSuG1LOaYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKSuG1LOaYI[/video]


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrei avere il tuo, sì che io possa decantarti struggenti parole d'amor all'orecchio?


come privarmene?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il post a cui ti riferisci era di mesi prima. L'avevo scritto perché mi avevano cancellato un post con le disapprovazioni e tu mi avevi scritto in pvt che poteva essere stata Minerva. Io scrissi in chiaro che mi avevi suggerito Minerva come possibile colpevole.
> Lo ricordo bene.
> Ma tra i 2 episodi sono passati mesi. Io stavo ancora nel gruppo di fb e stavo ancora con mio marito.
> 
> ...


E allora che la signora Persa mi denunci.
Ma ti rispondo con un detto di un mio amico.
Nessuna persona che tenga alla sua privacy si mette su fb con nome e cognome.
Perchè tutti possono vedere tutto
e tutti possono scaricare tutto.

Che Persa mi denunci.

No non la chiamo vendetta.
Io la penso così non fare agli altri...

Perchè poi di sicuro verrà fatto a te...

Persa mi avesse ascoltato quando le chiesi di smetterla con il suo atteggiamento denigratorio, non avrebbe poi pagato le conseguenze.

Perchè appunto io mostrai punto per punto dove venivano manipolati post ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc..

Carta canta e villan dorme.

Che Persa mi denunci e mi faccia causa per violazione della sua privacy.
Fallo pure tu che magari ci guadagni qualcosa no?

Forza...
Armatevi e partite.

Il conte vi seguirà.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Capisco che solo tu hai il diritto di stabilire chi è la feccia
Io non mi sono mai permesso.

Ma contenta te contenti tutti
Del resto chi ama ed è felice non ha balle per perdersi dietro a vecchi rancori no?

Infatti da quando sono tornato dal mare
sono molto felice e dio quanto amo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


Io no
Ma se vuoi ho quello di free...
Magari lo vendo a joey no?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> telefonando, telefonando!
> quanto è brava
> 
> [video=youtube;uKSuG1LOaYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKSuG1LOaYI[/video]


Strepitosa:up: Flaviuccia come va ?


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


Io no.

Mp non gliene mando 

Comunque se ti annoia leggere salta, io non mi offendo 

Ps: ecco il post in cui io divulgo contenuti molto confidenziali:

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...one-di-un-post?p=897402&viewfull=1#post897402

La discussione me la sono riletta e merita


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Strepitosa:up: Flaviuccia come va ?


discretamente male, 
e tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> discretamente male,
> e tu?


Un po' stressata dal lavoro ... Vorrei leggere un tuo discretamente bene .... Prima possibile 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come privarmene?


Dell'orecchio?


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco che solo tu hai il diritto di stabilire chi è la feccia


Minchia, ma non riesco a farmi capire. Ho scritto che nessuno di noi può arrogarsi questo diritto, me inclusa. Leggi quello che scrivo, non interpretare.

Comunque ho pubblicato pure l'mp incriminato, mi sono autodenunciata! Cosa vuoi di più  ?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il post a cui ti riferisci era di mesi prima. L'avevo scritto perché mi avevano cancellato un post con le disapprovazioni e tu mi avevi scritto in pvt che poteva essere stata Minerva. Io scrissi in chiaro che mi avevi suggerito Minerva come possibile colpevole.
> Lo ricordo bene.
> Ma tra i 2 episodi sono passati mesi. Io stavo ancora nel gruppo di fb e stavo ancora con mio marito.
> 
> ...


Ma porca quella troia
se quella volta sono stato io a rubinarti ok
Io penso di aver indicato Minerva perchè c'era un diverbio tra te e lei...no?
Io non c'entravo per niente.

Ma porca di quella troia
mi sono tolto da tutto e da tutti
e mi sono chiuso nella mia torre autoreferenziale

Non ho più cagato di striscio il signor alex
perchè tanto se gli dai retta ricevi solo insulti

Cosa cazzo vuoi ancora da me?
Eh?

Ma mi spieghi dove io avrei violato la tua privacy?
Allora mi denunci o no?

E dove vedi che io punto il dito contro Alex eh?

Per me che lui sia nel forum o fuori
Non m'interessa eh?


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dell'orecchio?


mi hai rapita e vuoi il riscatto? oddio


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un po' stressata dal lavoro ... Vorrei leggere un tuo discretamente bene .... Prima possibile
> :abbraccio:


il cuore ha le sue ragioni
che la ragione non consce
:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io no
> Ma se vuoi ho quello di free...
> Magari lo vendo a joey no?


Ti pagherei ORO SONANTE, mio buon Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia, ma non riesco a farmi capire. Ho scritto che nessuno di noi può arrogarsi questo diritto, me inclusa. Leggi quello che scrivo, non interpretare.
> 
> Comunque ho pubblicato pure l'mp incriminato, mi sono autodenunciata! Cosa vuoi di più  ?


No scusa io voglio che pubblichi dove dici...
Ho ricevuto un mp dal conte...in cui dice che è stata minerva...

Io appunto ricordo che per amor di verità ripubblicai ciò che ti scrissi...

Ricordo che ero stufo di essere sempre indicato come il colpevole di tutti i casini
Ed è questa la ragione per cui mi staccai da tutti.

E infatti successero dei nuovi casini, ma a sto giro, io non potevo c' entrarci in alcuna maniera.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai rapita e vuoi il riscatto? oddio


Ti ho rapita, ma ti ho rapita e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti pagherei ORO SONANTE, mio buon Conte.


Affare fatto.
Poi in qualche maniera mi farò perdonare da free...
Grazie al mio essere subdolo e cafone...
Le dirò visto ?
Guocata pure te...

Oddio se poi sbaglio...numero e ti passo quello di un'altra...non avertene a male...

Amico...che qui si spara e si ride!


----------



## passante (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete ancora i vostri numeri di telefono?


walkie talkie?
segnali di fumo?
piccioni viaggiatori?


----------



## passante (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> discretamente male,
> e tu?


:kiss:


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella troia
> mi sono tolto da tutto e da tutti
> e mi sono chiuso nella mia torre autoreferenziale
> 
> ...


Uh madonnina santa, ma che palle!

Senti, sei tu che hai tirato fuori Alex dicendo che non è bene che abbia avuto la mia password perché voi utenti così non siete tutelati!

Io ho detto che lui i miei mp non li ha letti perché non è inaffidabile e stronzo come pensi tu. E che qui dentro c'è chi ha fatto peggio, te compreso.

Chiaro il messaggio?

Ti ho ricordato che a suo tempo hai pubblicato un mp che ti ho mandato senza farti scrupoli e per me questa è una violazione della privacy: se ricevo un messaggio privato e lo posto interamente senza l'autorizzazione dell'autore, mi comporto in modo scorretto.
Ho anche scritto che il mio è un esempio del fatto che tu hai fatto le tue cazzate come me, come Alex e come altri in altre sedi. Un esempio, fine del discorso.

Mi sembra di essermi spiegata a sufficienza in un italiano comprensibile, quindi per me finisce qui. Se continui a non capire amen, dormo bene lo stesso


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

No Sole scusami tanto non per essere puntiglioso, ma per correttezza
Io ti ho chiesto un post 
e tu mi hai indicato un altro

Non voglio credere che tu voglia passarmi per fesso eh?

Perchè potrei risentirmene no?

Essù siamo adulti e sinceri...

Lo trovi per favore?

Inizia con...Ho appena ricevuto un mp dal conte...in cui dice che...


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No scusa io voglio che pubblichi dove dici...
> Ho ricevuto un mp dal conte...in cui dice che è stata minerva...
> *
> Io appunto ricordo che per amor di verità ripubblicai ciò che ti scrissi...
> ...


L'ho fatto!

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...one-di-un-post?p=897402&viewfull=1#post897402

Minchia, ma sei stordito!

Vabbè, ciao e tante belle cose


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :kiss:


quanti pensieri
per un cuore!
:abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> walkie talkie?
> segnali di fumo?
> piccioni viaggiatori?


Passante non ti ci mettere anche tu, mi devono venire le mestruazioni e sono un fascio di nervi :incazzato:


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai rapita e vuoi il riscatto? oddio


e io che credevo
che le vostre fossero solo
scaramucce amorose:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Uh madonnina santa, ma che palle!
> 
> Senti, sei tu che hai tirato fuori Alex dicendo che non è bene che abbia avuto la mia password perché voi utenti così non siete tutelati!
> 
> ...


Francamente e brancamente
Non ci siamo capiti

Allora io ti ripeto che non è stato carino leggere che un utente si logga con il nick di un altro
e ho fatto una riflessione in generale agganciata al tema del 3d, asserendo che secondo me, non è opportuno, desiderabile, auspicabile, che in coppia ci si scambi le password delle mail, dei telefonini ecc..ecc..ecc..

Per esempio io non ho la password di mia moglie e lei non ha la mia.
Anzi ti dirò di più...
Perchè si possono ingenerare dei casini o situazioni poco simpatiche...

Non intendendevo in nessuna maniera attaccare te o alex...

Allora buonanotte e sogni d'oro.

Ma potrò dire che quella mossa fu una cagata galattica? O no?

Posso?

Mi denunci?

Allora mi denunci?


----------



## passante (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Passante non ti ci mettere anche tu, mi devono venire le mestruazioni e sono un fascio di nervi :incazzato:


 sì, ma tu lo sai che scherzo

:bacissimo:


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Sole scusami tanto non per essere puntiglioso, ma per correttezza
> *Io ti ho chiesto un post
> e tu mi hai indicato un altro
> *
> ...


E comunque non è che posso fare tutto io qui! Sai a che ora mi sono alzata stamattina?   

 [video=youtube;KtM0t3FZlIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtM0t3FZlIg[/video]

Scusa, non ho resistito :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> L'ho fatto!
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...one-di-un-post?p=897402&viewfull=1#post897402
> 
> ...


Ah si grazie
Purtroppo dove mi trovo la connessione è molto lenta, e sono stanco morto...dalla seduta di incisione di oggi pomeriggio...

Si sono un po' stordito...ma appunto converrai che tu per prima hai provocato me...
E ammetto che mi sono lasciato prendere la mano...
Oggi non succederebbe

Perchè sono tornato dal mare anch'io capisci?

Buona notte...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Passante non ti ci mettere anche tu, mi devono venire le mestruazioni e sono un fascio di nervi :incazzato:


Uuuh ti capisco ...divento,fumantina nel periodo premestruale ...aaaggghhhh :carneval:


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si grazie
> Purtroppo dove mi trovo la connessione è molto lenta, e sono stanco morto...dalla seduta di incisione di oggi pomeriggio...
> 
> Si sono un po' stordito...ma appunto converrai che tu per prima hai provocato me...
> ...


Guarda, stasera mi metti di buonumore, giuro!

Questo è il nuovo tormentone, dopo il tradimento atipico 

Comunque davvero, io non ho provocato, ho dialogato tranquillamente senza quella cozza di Alex tra i piedi che incasina sempre tutto (  ) e senza rancori, lo ribadisco.


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuh ti capisco ...divento,fumantina nel periodo premestruale ...aaaggghhhh :carneval:


ma solo io mangio
 come se non ci fosse un domani
e mi intristisco?


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì, ma tu lo sai che scherzo
> 
> :bacissimo:


Lo so, lo so


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuh ti capisco ...divento,fumantina nel periodo premestruale ...aaaggghhhh :carneval:


Fumantina non rende l'idea 



Flavia ha detto:


> ma solo io mangio
> come se non ci fosse un domani
> e mi intristisco?


Io dipende. O mi si chiude lo stomaco, oppure mi sembra di avere il verme solitario 
E sono una lagna. E stresso tutti. Divento pure paranoica! Mi convinco che gli altri facciano cose contro di me... praticamente divento una malata psichiatrica


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, stasera mi metti di buonumore, giuro!
> 
> Questo è il nuovo tormentone, dopo il tradimento atipico
> 
> Comunque davvero, io non ho provocato, ho dialogato tranquillamente senza quella cozza di Alex tra i piedi che incasina sempre tutto (  ) e senza rancori, lo ribadisco.


Scusami sole, ma devo proprio lasciarti ho lunapiena storta che mi è caduta su un pozzo di disperazione...
Pensa anche a lei come è capitato a te...hanno cancellato un post...

Che disgrazia...

Aiutatemi sostenetemi sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami sole, ma devo proprio lasciarti ho lunapiena storta che mi è caduta su un pozzo di disperazione...
> Pensa anche a lei come è capitato a te...hanno cancellato un post...
> 
> Che disgrazia...
> ...


Come le hanno cancellato il post? Che post?


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami sole, ma devo proprio lasciarti ho lunapiena storta che mi è caduta su un pozzo di disperazione...
> Pensa anche a lei come è capitato a te...hanno cancellato un post...
> 
> Che disgrazia...
> ...


:bleble:


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Fumantina non rende l'idea
> 
> Io dipende. O mi si chiude lo stomaco, oppure mi sembra di avere il verme solitario
> E sono una lagna. E stresso tutti. Divento pure paranoica! Mi convinco che gli altri facciano cose contro di me... praticamente divento una malata psichiatrica



altro che verme solitario:
cioccolata,tanta cioccolata
pizza, focaccia (ma untissima)
insomma nà fogna!
questi ormoni!!!!


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> altro che verme solitario:
> cioccolata,tanta cioccolata
> pizza, focaccia (ma untissima)
> insomma nà fogna!
> questi ormoni!!!!


Io mi compro le gallette di riso, così quando ho lo sbrano mi riempio lo stomaco con qualcosa che non mi fa venire i sensi di colpa!


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io no
> Ma se vuoi *ho quello di free..*.
> Magari lo vendo a joey no?



sai che figata...

me lo passeresti anche a me??


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sai che figata...
> 
> me lo passeresti anche a me??


Lo hai perso?
Senti questa...
Una volta una tizia mi chiese il numero di un tale...
Io glielo passai a modo mio
Ossia le passai il mio

Pensando che lei se ne accorgesse e mi prendesse in giro no?

Invece sta scema non se ne accorse
E scrisse a me convinta di scrivere a lui

E pensa che cosa ho letto:
Dai a retta a me il conte è uno stupido.

Al che continuai con gli sms...

E ricavai per la prima volta nella vita
che cosa pensava VERAMENTE questa persona di me.

Incredibile le moine che mi faceva per davanti
e le coltellate che lanciava per di dietro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, che tu ci creda o no Alex non era interessato a leggere gli mp che avevo come Harley Q. (che sono pochissimi, tra l'altro).
> Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non li ha letti e lo so per certo. E l'account non c'è più.
> 
> Tu immagini Alex come una specie di idrovora che inghiotte i fatti altrui. Non è così e non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> ...



scusate non c'entro niente... ma questo cosa significa? voglio dire... come è possibile che accada...?ho letto la vostra diatriba nella quale ovviamente non c'entro e che non mi interessa... da nuovo utente però mi si drizzano le antenne... credo, comprensibilmente...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo hai perso?
> Senti questa...
> Una volta una tizia mi chiese il numero di un tale...
> Io glielo passai a modo mio
> ...


ma Contastro, almeno la tipa non aveva messo il tuo numero nella lista di quelli da rifiutare, no?:rotfl:

almeno prima del tuo scherzetto, dopo sì!


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusate non c'entro niente... ma questo cosa significa? voglio dire... come è possibile che accada...?ho letto la vostra diatriba nella quale ovviamente non c'entro e che non mi interessa... da nuovo utente però mi si drizzano le antenne... credo, comprensibilmente...


Penso niente micetta ...  vecchie ruggini che ogni tanto tornano in vista ....


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Penso niente micetta ... vecchie ruggini che ogni tanto tornano in vista ....



grazie... è che mi si sono alzate le vibrisse!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Penso niente micetta ...  vecchie ruggini che ogni tanto tornano in vista ....


Si niente di che...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Contastro, almeno la tipa non aveva messo il tuo numero nella lista di quelli da rifiutare, no?:rotfl:
> 
> almeno prima del tuo scherzetto, dopo sì!


Macchè venne a chiarire di persona...
Oh come era incazzata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non mi chiese più numeri di persone...

E io raggiunsi, ancora una volta, il mio scopo...

Il principe di Machiavelli fa una sega al conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il conte che ha venduto l'anima altrui, spacciandola per la propria, al diavolo pur di raggiungere i propri scopi...

Free tu mi hai visto in faccia...
E hai notato che la barista esclamò...dio mio quest'uomo è davvero senza scrupoli, senza creanza, senza un barlume di intelligenza...

Hai visto come io tratto le bariste...
Con quel pugno sulla tavola e ho detto...EHi donna portami da bere che ho l'ugola secca...demoniosantificato...


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> grazie... è che mi si sono alzate le vibrisse!!!!!!


Si chiamano cos' adesso? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusate non c'entro niente... ma questo cosa significa? voglio dire... come è possibile che accada...?ho letto la vostra diatriba nella quale ovviamente non c'entro e che non mi interessa... da nuovo utente però mi si drizzano le antenne... credo, comprensibilmente...


È possibile, sì. Quando si creano rancori forumistici è possibile.
Comunque Calipso, non ti allarmare. Non era questo il mio intento.


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> È possibile, sì. Quando si creano rancori forumistici è possibile.
> Comunque Calipso, non ti allarmare. Non era questo il mio intento.


..Grazie della risposta Sole...  Le mie vibrisse si sono rilassate e ti ringraziano anche loro :sorriso:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè venne a chiarire di persona...
> Oh come era incazzata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma non mi chiese più numeri di persone...
> ...



ops...Conte, ho dato il tuo numero alla barista!
...non immagini neanche quanto mi dispiace!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ops...Conte, ho dato il tuo numero alla barista!
> ...non immagini neanche quanto mi dispiace!


Ah ecco chi è che continua a chiamarmi dicendo...non ti ricordi di me...
e io dico..no...
E le dico...ma sei del forum?
Le dico...ma che scherzo è questo...

E lei mi dice ma quale forum...

Vedi che alla fine tutto si chiarisce?


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

Sbirciare? Curiosare? ... e perché esattamente?

No, alla base vi è diffidenza. Completamente malsano! 
Perché se no, lo si farebbe tranquillamente davanti all'altro. 
Non ho mai provato questo sentimento o curiosità o 
paura di essere fregata a tal punto di dover muovermi su questo piano. 
Perché qualcosa spinge, qualcosa ti fa muovere in questo atto. 
Neanche dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho provato ciò. 

Quando sento qualcosa che non va ... o inizio a osservare o inizia a rompere,
beh, alla fine rompo in tutti i modi, affinché la questione non mi quadra ... 

No, preferisco chiedere ... lascio all'altra parte il fare certi giochetti, 
se mente, che dorma in pace ... 

ps: una situazione come Sbri ... non l'ho (ancora) avuta. 
Se in ballo c'è ben altro che i sentimenti ... credo, che mi muoverei
più veloce della luce ... non sono sola, porto una responsabilità ... 
ma credo, che non s'intende questa dimensione ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


No, non lo considero un tradimento ma un buon motivo per lasciare qualcuno. (altro disocrso se si hanno sospetti motivatissimi di qualche cosa che non quadra ma anche li...con i piedi di piombo. Quando ho controllato Mattia mi sono sentita una merda, ma l'ho fatto dopo mesi di evidenze.)
Io non scoficchio di default e pretendo che si faccia altrettanto.
Ma non solo il mio partner. Il mio cellulare non è mai stato a disposizione di nessuno, nemmeno delle amiche.
E così tutto il resto del mio territorio.
I miei cassetti sono i miei cassetti. 
La mia macchina è la mia macchina.
Oggi per esempio Mattia ha preso la mia macchina. Mi ha chiesto il permesso. E pur avendo la carogna nello stomaco ho detto si.


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non lo considero un tradimento ma un buon motivo per lasciare qualcuno. (altro disocrso se si hanno sospetti motivatissimi di qualche cosa che non quadra ma anche li...con i piedi di piombo. Quando ho controllato Mattia mi sono sentita una merda, ma l'ho fatto dopo mesi di evidenze.)
> Io non scoficchio di default e pretendo che si faccia altrettanto.
> Ma non solo il mio partner. Il mio cellulare non è mai stato a disposizione di nessuno, nemmeno delle amiche.
> E così tutto il resto del mio territorio.
> ...



Ciao 

Assolutamento Quotone!

È segno di rottura profonda. 

sienne


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul grassetto Stai scherzando?
> 
> Sulla gelosia, se non è fondata e non ho nulla da nascondere mi girano parecchio le palle se mi guardi il cellulare. E la cosa che ottieni è che incomincio a farmi mandare sms anonimi così almeno ti preoccupi per qualcosa. Il tutto prima di mandarti allegramente a quel paese.


dipende dal rapporto che si ha.
A me per esempio, se mi squilla il cell o mi arriva un sms mentre guido chiedo se può dare una occhiata cosa è arrivato...
Spesso mi è stato chiesto di farlo io.

Controllare di nascosto la mia compagna lo trovo orribile e rimarrei molto deluso se mi accorgessi che è lei a farlo. Il rispetto e fiducia sono alla base di una coppia....

nonostante questo, dopo mesi che era palese che c'era qualcosa che non andava.. il dialogo era crollato e pure il cane mi da segnali inequivocabili... lei esce "dimenticandosi" il suo pc acceso, loggata sulla posta elettronica... 
Sapendo che parlava spesso con un'amica in comune vado contro i miei principi visto che la relazione si stava sgretolando, do una occhiata x capire cosa c'era. Ancora non consideravo l'ipotesi di tradimento. Trovo una mail dove raccontava tutto. Anche troppo. 
Ma questo credo sia coazione a confessare!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> dipende dal rapporto che si ha.
> A me per esempio, se mi squilla il cell o mi arriva un sms mentre guido chiedo se può dare una occhiata cosa è arrivato...
> Spesso mi è stato chiesto di farlo io.
> 
> ...


Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa...


----------



## free (13 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> dipende dal rapporto che si ha.
> A me per esempio, se mi squilla il cell o mi arriva un sms mentre guido chiedo se può dare una occhiata cosa è arrivato...
> Spesso mi è stato chiesto di farlo io.
> 
> ...


quindi pensi che abbia lasciato apposta il pc a "disposizione"?
può essere, anche se penso che delle mail dirette ad un'altra persona siano molto personali, tanto da non essere molto "adatte" a ricoprire il ruolo di indizio lasciato apposta per metterti a parte
non sto dicendo che hai fatto male a leggere, ma solo che mi sembra un modo un po' troppo "cruento" di mettere le carte in tavola  (tu stesso commenti: anche troppo), poi dipende molto dalla persona, eh


----------



## devastata (13 Ottobre 2013)

Penso che nessuno mi superi in quanto a fiducia data e controlli omessi.

Il problema e'  che spessissimo e' malriposta. E soprattutto si tende a nascondere a se stessi che ne sta approfittando.

Prima criticavo i gelosi e malfidenti. Oggi mi pento di essere sempre stata fiduciosa.

Non mi fidero' mai piu' completamente di qualcuno.


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi pensi che abbia lasciato apposta il pc a "disposizione"?
> può essere, anche se penso che delle mail dirette ad un'altra persona siano molto personali, tanto da non essere molto "adatte" a ricoprire il ruolo di indizio lasciato apposta per metterti a parte
> non sto dicendo che hai fatto male a leggere, ma solo che mi sembra un modo un po' troppo "cruento" di mettere le carte in tavola  (tu stesso commenti: anche troppo), poi dipende molto dalla persona, eh


La certezza che sia stato voluto o inconsciamente fatto in modo da essere ascoperta xche prenda una decisione che lei non riusciva a prendere, questo non lo saprò mai. 

Effettivamente leggere una mail riassunto di un mese di tradimenti e bugie, ogni loro incontro, scendendo in dettagli sia materiali che emotivi.... beh, effettivamente lo trovo un pó "cruento"...

Nonostante tutto però continuo a dare fiducia a chi mi sta vicino xche non trovo giusto che paghi per errori degli antri.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La certezza che sia stato voluto o inconsciamente fatto in modo da essere ascoperta xche prenda una decisione che lei non riusciva a prendere, questo non lo saprò mai.
> 
> Effettivamente *leggere una mail riassunto di un mese di tradimenti e bugie, ogni loro incontro, scendendo in dettagli sia materiali che emotivi.... beh, effettivamente lo trovo un pó "cruento"...*
> 
> Nonostante tutto però continuo a dare fiducia a chi mi sta vicino xche non trovo giusto che paghi per errori degli antri.


Già.
Io le ho lette tutte.
Ho avuto davanti un film (del terrore)
Ho letto gli inizi, prima ancora che.
Ho letto quando Mattia ha prenotato l'albergo.
Ho letto i loro "puccini"
Insomma.
Tutto.
Poi quello che non ho letto me lo ha detto Mattia (sotto mia richiesta)
Però non avrei potuto fare diversamente.
Io. Dovevo.  Devo. Sapere.
Non per rinfacciare. Mai fatto. 
Ma in una così cruenta dove c'erano anni di vita in comune dovevo capire se e come ricostruire.
Mattia, pur non sapendo ancora oggi che io ho letto tutto, non mi ha nascosto nulla.
Ma non è "merito" suo.
La maggior parte è stato mio.
Mi ha detto tutto (anche ciò che poteva nascondere tranquillamente) perchè sapeva di avere una donna davanti sofferente ma che avrebbe ascoltato.
E avrebbe cercato insieme a lui di fare qualcosa. O anche non farla.


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Io le ho lette tutte.
> Ho avuto davanti un film (del terrore)
> Ho letto gli inizi, prima ancora che.
> ...


Vedi, nel tuo caso non e' venuto a mancare una cosa fondamentale: il dialogo e trasparenza. Se non durante la tempesta, almeno dopo. Io paradossalmente mi ero accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava ben prima che si concretizzasse il tradimento... eppure, nonostante la ricerca di un confronto non sono riuscito a fare nulla per evitarlo. Il dialogo era gia' crollato e non si riprese neppure dopo che l'amante si smaterializzo' e lei mi disse che se avevo bisogno di tempo mi avrebbe aspettato... il massimo che e' riuscita a dirmi di cio' che era successo e' stato un "beh, sai gia' tutto!" (e non gli ho detto cosa avevo letto).
Non c'erano i presupposti per poter ricominciare a ricostruire e ogni uno ha preso la sua strada.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Vedi, nel tuo caso non e' venuto a mancare una cosa fondamentale: il dialogo e trasparenza. Se non durante la tempesta, almeno dopo. Io paradossalmente mi ero accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava ben prima che si concretizzasse il tradimento... eppure, nonostante la ricerca di un confronto non sono riuscito a fare nulla per evitarlo. Il dialogo era gia' crollato e non si riprese neppure dopo che l'amante si smaterializzo' e lei mi disse che se avevo bisogno di tempo mi avrebbe aspettato... il massimo che e' riuscita a dirmi di cio' che era successo e' stato un "beh, sai gia' tutto!" (e non gli ho detto cosa avevo letto).
> Non c'erano i presupposti per poter ricominciare a ricostruire e ogni uno ha preso la sua strada.


No Morfeo. Nel mio caso, come in tutti o quasi quando è un "fedele" a tradire, è mancato proprio il dialogo.
Anche io mi ero accorta prima.
Anche io ho tentato di dialogare.
Anche io non sono riuscita a fare nulla per evitarlo, perchè esattamente come te il dialogo era già crollato, come hai detto tu.
Non si riusciva a parlare di nulla e si litigava anche per una bistecca cotta male.
Colpa sua?
Colpa mia?
Colpa di entrambi.
Quando si viene traditi si ha la presunzione di avere fatto molto di giusto. Di avere cercato il dialogo nel modo giusto. Abbiamo, io almeno, la presunzione dettata dal fatto di non avere tradito, di avere fatto tutto il possibile per.
Ma il tradimento è qualcosa che nasce da lontano.
Da piccole cose che si accumulano, Piccole incomprensioni che non si riescono a sciogliere.
mancati dialoghi che noi, i traditi, manco ci accorgiamo che nell'altro provocano "sofferenza"
Io pensavo di comunicare. Di cercare il dialogo ma così non era. O si. Anzi. Era così. Ma non era quello giusto.
E' il dopo che fa la differenza.
Il _prima_ lo si deve usare  solo per capire meglio.
Dopo il dialogo è ripartito. Su nuove basi.
Mi sono presa tempo. Si è preso tempo.
Abbiamo fatto tabula rasa e siamo ancora qui. Io e Mattia.
E non vorrei essere in nessun altro posto. Eparadossalmente ringrazio quel tradimento perchè ci ha permesso di riprenderci come coppia.
E ha aumentato il nostro giaà grande amore.
Senza quello oggi, io sarei con un altro uomo ( o anche due o tre) e lui con un altra compagna.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Vedi, nel tuo caso non e' venuto a mancare una cosa fondamentale: il dialogo e trasparenza. Se non durante la tempesta, almeno dopo. Io paradossalmente mi ero accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava ben prima che si concretizzasse il tradimento... eppure, nonostante la ricerca di un confronto non sono riuscito a fare nulla per evitarlo. Il dialogo era gia' crollato e non si riprese neppure dopo che l'amante si smaterializzo' e lei mi disse che se avevo bisogno di tempo mi avrebbe aspettato... il massimo che e' riuscita a dirmi di cio' che era successo e' stato un "beh, sai gia' tutto!" (e non gli ho detto cosa avevo letto).
> Non c'erano i presupposti per poter ricominciare a ricostruire e ogni uno ha preso la sua strada.


Morfeo, pure tu di Genova? Fondiamo un club!


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Morfeo, pure tu di Genova? Fondiamo un club!



Si dai, fondiamo il club dei superbi! 

....

.... mmmmh, forse è meglio trovare un altro nome


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Io le ho lette tutte.
> Ho avuto davanti un film (del terrore)
> Ho letto gli inizi, prima ancora che.
> ...


Vedi, è una delle cose che non capisco. Già scoprire di essere tradito e avere la conferma è bruttissimo, sapere tutti i dettagli e perché è come darsi un'ulteriore martellata in testa. Certo, la rinvincita c'è, in qualche modo, perché chi confessa, soffre in modo simile, ma diverso.

Io penso che non concedere la confessione ai traditori è meglio, perché questo peso se lo tengono. A meno che non si riesca a fare pace. Io non ho ascoltato le motivazioni altrui, ma ho perdonato perché *io* potevo procedere sulla mia via senza una palla al piede, palla che col tempo era diventata inutile. E con il perdono ho comunicato le mie ragioni, che sono state accolte. Ma nonostante il perdono, so che mia madre porta con sé il peso delle sue azioni e così resterà, perché non voglio saperle. Se un giorno voglio morire in fretta, me le farò raccontare


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Vedi, è una delle cose che non capisco. Già scoprire di essere tradito e avere la conferma è bruttissimo, sapere tutti i dettagli e perché è come darsi un'ulteriore martellata in testa. Certo, la rinvincita c'è, in qualche modo, perché chi confessa, soffre in modo simile, ma diverso*.
> 
> Io penso che non concedere la confessione ai traditori è meglio, perché questo peso se lo tengono. A meno che non si riesca a fare pace. Io non ho ascoltato le motivazioni altrui, ma ho perdonato perché *io* potevo procedere sulla mia via senza una palla al piede, palla che col tempo era diventata inutile. E con il perdono ho comunicato le mie ragioni, che sono state accolte. Ma nonostante il perdono, so che mia madre porta con sé il peso delle sue azioni e così resterà, perché non voglio saperle. Se un giorno voglio morire in fretta, me le farò raccontare


Credo che tutta la verita sia necessaria per cercare di superare un tradimento. Io vorrei sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli...
non credo che ci sia una spiegazione logica per questo...forse gioca il fatto di aver gia subito una bugia....e quindi vogliamo sapere tutto.....forser anche per non lasciare che la nostra mente immagini piu di quanto ci sia da immaginare....
certo anche sapendo la verita su tutto i dubbi restano, non ti puo fidare al 100% di chi ti ha appena tradito, quindi anche quella verita tutta, e' in un certo senso relativa...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Si dai, fondiamo il club dei superbi!
> 
> ....
> 
> .... mmmmh, forse è meglio trovare un altro nome


no è bello...

vada fondatelo!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no è bello...
> 
> vada fondatelo!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no è bello...
> 
> vada fondatelo!:rotfl:


che c'è di comico?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che c'è di comico?


Niente

Ma sono in terapia quindi rido...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

ora che ho l'ennesimo rosso rido pure io.
che mi fa pendant con lachapelle


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora che ho l'ennesimo rosso rido pure io.
> che mi fa pendant con lachapelle


Minerva, ti nomino presidentessa del club.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Credo che tutta la verita sia necessaria per cercare di superare un tradimento. Io vorrei sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli...
> non credo che ci sia una spiegazione logica per questo...forse gioca il fatto di aver gia subito una bugia....e quindi vogliamo sapere tutto.....forser anche per non lasciare che la nostra mente immagini piu di quanto ci sia da immaginare....
> certo anche sapendo la verita su tutto i dubbi restano, non ti puo fidare al 100% di chi ti ha appena tradito, quindi anche quella verita tutta, e' in un certo senso relativa...


Concordo in pieno. È un meccanismo distorto, quasi ossessivo, che procede parallelo al bisogno di ripercorrere ogni evento passato alla luce di quello che si è appena scoperto.
La vacanza in montagna mentre lui era in città, la serata in cui aveva detto 'esco con amici' e invece...tutto diventa necessario, anche dettagli crudeli, che fanno male.

Poi passa.

A me è passata col distacco: sono subentrati il disinteresse nei suoi confronti e l'attenzione per me stessa. Penso sia stata una forma di autodifesa: non avrei potuto vivere con l'ansia e l'incertezza. Così ho staccato la spina e il nostro rapporto è cambiato. Per poi finire.


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. È un meccanismo distorto, quasi ossessivo, che procede parallelo al bisogno di ripercorrere ogni evento passato alla luce di quello che si è appena scoperto.
> La vacanza in montagna mentre lui era in città, la serata in cui aveva detto 'esco con amici' e invece...tutto diventa necessario, anche dettagli crudeli, che fanno male.
> 
> Poi passa.
> ...


Concordo. Un meccanismo strano, anche un po autolesionista.
Però serve anche per "sovrapporre" quello che si sa, con quello che viene detto x riacquistare parte della fiducia persa....


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

no, non volevo sapere le cose tra loro ... 
boh, dopo aver letto i mail ... era chiaro. 

volevo sapere di lui ... e solo di lui ... 
che cosa li passasse per la mente, 
cosa si aspettasse, cosa cercasse,
cosa voleva ... oh, cosa?

sienne


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Concordo. Un meccanismo strano, anche un po autolesionista.
> Però serve anche per "sovrapporre" quello che si sa, con quello che viene detto *x riacquistare parte della fiducia persa..*..


Io non penso che la fiducia si possa riconquistare in parte. Per quanto mi riguarda, la fiducia è una cosa che o si ha o non si ha.
Se un uomo mi racconta balle una volta, so che me le potrà raccontare ancora e ancora. E non mi fido più, purtroppo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non penso che la fiducia si possa riconquistare in parte. Per quanto mi riguarda, la fiducia è una cosa che o si ha o non si ha.
> Se un uomo mi racconta balle una volta, so che me le potrà raccontare ancora e ancora. E non mi fido più, purtroppo.


:up::up::up::up:
Ma puoi fidarti della consapevolezza
che quello che egli dice, non vale na tega no?

Come faccio io?
Te lo spiego:

Tecnica elementare.

Una mi dice, confidati pure che tanto poi non lo dico in giro no?

Io mi confido.
Paffete lei va dirlo in giro.

Sai che fo io?
Continuo a farle confidenze...

Così lei non lo sa ma è la mia portavoce, 
due: tutto il mondo scopre che prende e porta fuori no?

In ogni caso, con un piccolo danno, c' ho avuto un immenso guadagno no?

Perchè poi la gente dice....

Visto che cosa è capitato al conte?
Poverino.....

Stiamo lontani da quella persona, perchè quel che è capitato a lui,
poi capiterà  a noi....

E difatti....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Ma puoi fidarti della consapevolezza
> che quello che egli dice, non vale na tega no?
> 
> ...


Io sono più elementare, non riesco a fare giochetti. Se una persona che amo e in cui ho cieca fiducia riesce a ingannarmi, io mi allontano e così faccio col resto del mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono più elementare, non riesco a fare giochetti. Se una persona che amo e in cui ho cieca fiducia riesce a ingannarmi, io mi allontano e così faccio col resto del mondo.


Ma poi....

Torni...


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi....
> 
> Torni...


Oh, Conte, parla chiaro che non capisco una cippa. Torni in che senso?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh, Conte, parla chiaro che non capisco una cippa. Torni in che senso?


Sul forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Madonnina santa come sei criptico!


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Madonnina santa come sei criptico!


ehhh?
criptico?


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ehhh?
> criptico?


A volte sì!


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non penso che la fiducia si possa riconquistare in parte. Per quanto mi riguarda, la fiducia è una cosa che o si ha o non si ha.
> Se un uomo mi racconta balle una volta, so che me le potrà raccontare ancora e ancora. E non mi fido più, purtroppo.


Ti confesserò, una volta ho anche perdonato... (ebbene si, sono un tradito recidivo). 
Pero le cose sono andate diversamente. Era la prima storia seria e aveva raggiunto poco piú di un anno, ero ancora un ragazzino appena diplomato. Non ci fu nessuna bugia, ma la classica sbandata. 
Fece in modo che ci lasciassimo, il giorno seguente è andata e quello ancora dopo è tornata piena di sensi di colpa.....

Non mi ha detto subito cosa fosse successo, anche se la conoscevo così bene che avevo già capito addirittura con chi.

La fiducia l'ha riconquistata parzialmente
ammettendo i propri errori e mostrandosi sincera nelle sue parole e nel suo pentimento. 
E il resto della fiducia persa lo ha riconquista giorno dopo giorno tirando fuori tanta tenacia per riconquistarmi.
È andata avanti altri 6 anni. E non mi pento di averla perdonata perché in quegli anni mi ha dato veramente tanto, come io ho ricambiato.
Poi com'è finita è un altra storia... :-D


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Madonnina santa come sei criptico!


Per fortuna che dicevi di conoscermi
e che sono una persona subdola, con un sicumera...da brivido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono più elementare, non riesco a fare giochetti. Se una persona che amo e in cui ho cieca fiducia riesce a ingannarmi, io mi allontano e così faccio col resto del mondo.


Condivido a pieno!


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ti confesserò, una volta ho anche perdonato... (ebbene si, sono un tradito recidivo).
> Pero le cose sono andate diversamente. Era la prima storia seria e aveva raggiunto poco piú di un anno, ero ancora un ragazzino appena diplomato. Non ci fu nessuna bugia, ma la classica sbandata.
> Fece in modo che ci lasciassimo, il giorno seguente è andata e quello ancora dopo è tornata piena di sensi di colpa.....
> 
> ...


Che bella cosa 

Penso sia possibile, a me non è successo. E alla luce di quello che ho vissuto, non so se potrebbe succedere. Forse amando molto sì. Ora capisco che anche quello conta.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna che dicevi di conoscermi
> e che sono una persona subdola, con un sicumera...da brivido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quale sicumera, se c'è una che non è sicura di niente quella sono io. Mi hai preso troppo alla lettera mi sa. E comunque un po' subdolo lo sei qui sopra, dai. Con quell'aria da buffone di corte tiri certe frecciate a chi ti sta sui maroni... è la tua cifra. Come la mia è scrivere pipponi filosofico-sentimentali


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma quale sicumera, se c'è una che non è sicura di niente quella sono io. Mi hai preso troppo alla lettera mi sa. E comunque un po' subdolo lo sei qui sopra, dai. Con quell'aria da buffone di corte tiri certe frecciate a chi ti sta sui maroni... è la tua cifra. Come la mia è scrivere pipponi filosofico-sentimentali


Ma dei che sono piume d'oca...
Pensa a quelle che tiro nel reale....
QUelle si è che sono robe!

Pensa solo a quando io
smetto di fare il buffone

e divento serio 
e agisco

lì si che sono dolori.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Credo che tutta la verita sia necessaria per cercare di superare un tradimento. Io vorrei sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli...
> non credo che ci sia una spiegazione logica per questo...forse gioca il fatto di aver gia subito una bugia....e quindi vogliamo sapere tutto.....forser anche per non lasciare che la nostra mente immagini piu di quanto ci sia da immaginare....
> certo anche sapendo la verita su tutto i dubbi restano, non ti puo fidare al 100% di chi ti ha appena tradito, quindi anche quella verita tutta, e' in un certo senso relativa...


credo che farsi raccontare ogni minimo dettaglio sia principalmente per vedere se combacia ciò che abbiamo scoperto con quello che il traditore ci racconta, e poi perchè tanta è, così crediamo noi, la soddisfazione di vederlo sulle spine sotto interrogatorio, e l'illusione che lui si senta una merda - costretto a raccontarci - per quello che ci ha fatto, ma la verità secondo me è che questa soddisfazione sia momentanea e che faccia solo molto ma molto male a noi... io questa soddisfazione non l'ho avuta, il mio ex marito ha negato per più di un anno e quando ha capito che per me era finita e che mai sarei tornata con lui, finalmente ha confessato, ma ormai i particolari non mi interessavano più, io ho un campanellino nello stomaco, quando si accende e mi manda certi segnali difficile che mi sbagli... almeno fino ad ora è andata così, nel suo caso io volutamente li ho ignorati, non avevo bisogno di altra tragedia da unire alla mia tragedia personale...


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sinceramente il fatto d vederlo sulle spine o cose del genere non mi è venuto nemmeno in mente.
Mattia è uno che crede nella fedeltà quindi stava come i pazzi e lo sapevo. Lo avvertivo.
Non ho mai provato " godimento" nel farmi raccontare cose perche sentivo quanto ci stava male. 


viola di mare ha detto:


> credo che farsi raccontare ogni minimo dettaglio sia principalmente per vedere se combacia ciò che abbiamo scoperto con quello che il traditore ci racconta, e poi perchè tanta è, così crediamo noi, la soddisfazione di vederlo sulle spine sotto interrogatorio, e l'illusione che lui si senta una merda - costretto a raccontarci - per quello che ci ha fatto, ma la verità secondo me è che questa soddisfazione sia momentanea e che faccia solo molto ma molto male a noi... io questa soddisfazione non l'ho avuta, il mio ex marito ha negato per più di un anno e quando ha capito che per me era finita e che mai sarei tornata con lui, finalmente ha confessato, ma ormai i particolari non mi interessavano più, io ho un campanellino nello stomaco, quando si accende e mi manda certi segnali difficile che mi sbagli... almeno fino ad ora è andata così, nel suo caso io volutamente li ho ignorati, non avevo bisogno di altra tragedia da unire alla mia tragedia personale...


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

E sinceramente raccontandomi tutto senza omettere nulla mi ha dato prova di fidarsi di me. In un momento drammatico della nostra coppia.
Mi ha dato quella fiducia che prima era stata azzerata dalla altra sapendo che comunque avrebbe trovato pur nel dramma e negli emboli una persona che avrebbe potuto capire motivazioni  e ragioni.
 E cosi è stato.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente il fatto d vederlo sulle spine o cose del genere non mi è venuto nemmeno in mente.
> Mattia è uno che crede nella fedeltà quindi stava come i pazzi e lo sapevo. Lo avvertivo.
> Non ho mai provato " godimento" nel farmi raccontare cose perche sentivo quanto ci stava male.


 bello parlarti... 

per me è così, infatti io tendo a non voler sapere se non il minimo indispensabile, tu però come stavi mentre ti raccontava, mentre scoprivi? possibile che quando lo hai messo alle strette non c'è stato un secondo, nemmeno un secondo in cui l'hai odiato? e il fatto che si sentisse male nemmeno per un attimo ti abbia dato un pò di "sollievo"?


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E sinceramente raccontandomi tutto senza omettere nulla mi ha dato prova di fidarsi di me. In un momento drammatico della nostra coppia.
> Mi ha dato quella fiducia che prima era stata azzerata dalla altra sapendo che comunque avrebbe trovato pur nel dramma e negli emboli una persona che avrebbe potuto capire motivazioni e ragioni.
> E cosi è stato.


io è sempre qui che non capisco...
lui ti ha dato fiducia?
tu dovevi avere fiducia o lui doveva riconquistarsi la tua?
a me piace questo tuo modo di essere, però certe volte non so proprio come fai, a me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di fare un pensiero tipo " vabbè mi ha tradito, ma guarda quanto sta male a raccontarmelo e poi mi racconta tutto perchè mi ritiene degna della sua fiducia incondizionata"
dai Tebe e allora se è così perchè tu non gli racconti nulla? non lo ritieni all'altezza della tua fiducia? o temi che lui non sia (cit.) "pur nel dramma e negli emboli una persona che avrebbe potuto capire motivazioni e ragioni"?


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bello parlarti...
> 
> per me è così, infatti io tendo a non voler sapere se non il minimo indispensabile, tu però come stavi mentre ti raccontava, mentre scoprivi? possibile che quando lo hai messo alle strette non c'è stato un secondo, nemmeno un secondo in cui l'hai odiato? e il fatto che si sentisse male nemmeno per un attimo ti abbia dato un pò di "sollievo"?




Notte. Ero assolutamente stufa di essere mostrizzata 46 ore su 24.
Fuori la tempesta. Tuoni e fulmini. E pure la grandine. (non è vero ma fa scena)
Io. Al buio. Con solo una candela accesa. davanti al pc. Del Mattia. Che inconsapevole dormiva al piano di sopra.
In compagnia dei suoi gatti mi sono seduta. L'ho acceso. Ho fatto uno di quei respironi che. 
Dovevo immagazzinare aria. Quanta più potevo. Perchè sapevo cosa avrei trovato.
Ho cercato la password della sua posta e sono entrata.
Ho letto tutto.
bevendo caffè. Fumando come una ciminiera. E sentendo l'embolo un po' partire.
Poi, dopo non so quanto, ho preso il cellulare e mandato tre messaggi alle Amichette. Credo di avergli solo scritto.
Beccato. 
Non mi ricordo.
Poi mi sono alzata e sentendomi una ladra fottuta ho cercato nel portafoglio. E ho trovato altro.
Poi sono salita in camera.
Erano le tre di notte o giù di li. E mi sono messa come Samara di the ring a guardarlo.
Per quanto?
Boh...pensavo solo a come farlo fuori.
In effetti ho anche pensato di tirargli un lordone a mano aperta. Aspettando che aprisse gli occhi per tirargliene un altro.
Ma non sono aggressiva. Quindi. Sono rimasta ferma.
Potevo soffocarlo con un cuscino. Ma la cosa non sarebbe stata agevole. 
Allora mi sono limitata ad odiarlo. 
Così.
In semplicità. 
Pensando a tutti i modi atroci in cui avrei potuto farlo soffrire.

Ho dormito sul divano. 
Pensavo.
Pensavo a me.
A cosa volevo di fare di lui. Di me. Di noi.
Eravamo in crisi già da un po' e in effetti l'amore che ci aveva fatto sollevare montagne non riuscivo a sentirlo.
Non gli ho detto nulla per qualche giorno. Forse due o tre. Non ricordo bene tutto, più gli anni passano più devo sforzarmi di ricordare quel periodo.
Comunque.
Mi sono presa qualche giorno.
Non ero in embolo. Ero solo gelida.
Lui mi chiedeva cosa avessi e io tranquilla a rispondergli.
-Non ti preoccupare che appena prendo un paio di decisioni lo saprai.-

Lo affrontai un mattino.
Negò.
Scappò quasi di casa.
Gli scrissi una mail.
Non aggressiva. Una mail di pace quasi.
Non volevo guerre.
Se voleva andare con lei era libero. Più che libero. 
Nessuna sceneggiata. Nessun urlo (non sono manco capace di alzare la voce).
Niente. 
Ma volevo sapere.
Volevo che mi dicesse che non ero pazza quando gli tiravo le frecciate o gli davo avvertimenti.
Che il mio modo di truccarmi non era diventato improvvisamente sbagliato.
Che io non mi ero trasformata improvvisamente in una rompi coglioni visionaria e lagnosa.
Quindi no Viola.
Non ho provato la minima soddisfazione nel vederlo tornare a casa con gli occhi grandi e guardarmi per la prima volta dopo mesi come Mattia e non il suo prototipo stronzo.
Quindi no. Non ho provato sollievo quando in cucina l'uno davanti all'altra con una tazza gigante di caffè mi parlava di lei.
Di cosa provava. Di come si sentiva.
Non ho provato soddisfazione quando il suo gatto preferito è salito sul tavolo e gli ha dato una testata con struscio e a lui sono venute le lacrime agli occhi.
E a me pure.

No.
Nessuna. Soddisfazione.
E nessun odio. O sentimento di vendetta o rivalsa.


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io è sempre qui che non capisco...
> lui ti ha dato fiducia?
> tu dovevi avere fiducia o lui doveva riconquistarsi la tua?
> a me piace questo tuo modo di essere, però certe volte non so proprio come fai, a me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di fare un pensiero tipo " vabbè mi ha tradito, ma guarda quanto sta male a raccontarmelo e poi mi racconta tutto perchè mi ritiene degna della sua fiducia incondizionata"
> dai Tebe e allora se è così perchè tu non gli racconti nulla? non lo ritieni all'altezza della tua fiducia? o temi che lui non sia (cit.) "pur nel dramma e negli emboli una persona che avrebbe potuto capire motivazioni e ragioni"?


Non posso spiegartelo.
Nessuna delle mie parole potrebbe farti capire.
Dovresti conoscere Mattia. E me. Dovresti interagire con noi e con la nostra coppia.
Dovresti viverci.
:smile:


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque nei mesi successivi qualche volta gli ho sputacchiato nel piatto, messo il tavor nella minestra, fatto bere ai gatti il suo latte del mattino e cosucce così.

Sono pacifista.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

Penso davvero che la vostra sia una delle coppie più belle che io conosca.

E come ho scritto altrove, non credo avrei avuto le palle che ha avuto Mattia a dire tutto, e di certo non so se avrei avuto il tuo amore ad accoglierlo così.
Pazienza


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso davvero che la vostra sia una delle coppie più belle che io conosca.
> 
> E come ho scritto altrove, non credo avrei avuto le palle che ha avuto Mattia a dire tutto, e di certo non so se avrei avuto il tuo amore ad accoglierlo così.
> Pazienza


Io posso tranquillamente asserire che NON avrei avuto le palle a dire tutto come ha fatto lui.
Ognuno ha i suoi meriti e i suoi demeriti.
Lui quelle palle le ha avute.
Io dovevo essergli almeno pari.





Poi sono superiore a prescindere ma questa è un altra storia.



fff:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fff:



Verso l'infinito e oltreeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Notte. Ero assolutamente stufa di essere mostrizzata 46 ore su 24.
> Fuori la tempesta. Tuoni e fulmini. E pure la grandine. (non è vero ma fa scena)
> Io. Al buio. Con solo una candela accesa. davanti al pc. Del Mattia. Che inconsapevole dormiva al piano di sopra.
> In compagnia dei suoi gatti mi sono seduta. L'ho acceso. Ho fatto uno di quei respironi che.
> ...



vedi cara Tebe tu quando scrivi riesci a trasmettere esattamente il tuo stato d'animo, e credo che in quei giorni eri veramente provata quindi non dire che non hai provato, avrai provato come è naturale e fisiologico che provino tutti, poi il tuo modo di rapportarti a questo fatto, le tue reazioni e le motivazioni che ti sei data sono sicuramente diverse dalle mie... anche io non ho fatto scenate, anche io sono rimasta un mese con mio marito prima di andarmene, ma non ho voluto sapere il prima, non mi interessava avevo altri problemi, di gestione del mio dolore, di accettazione; mi interessava il giornaliero, mi interessava che lui la sera tornasse dal lavoro con la paura di non trovarci, mi interessava che lui capisse che cazzo di casino avesse combinato e come avesse potuto rovinare così la vita della moglie e del figlio, perchè questo era: per una scopata con una puttanella da quattro soldi senza scrupoli tu hai messo sul piatto della bilancia non solo la tua vita ma sopratutto quella di tua moglie e tuo figlio
ha lasciato a me l'onere di dover chiudere, mi sono presa io questa responsabilità agli occhi di tutti, con mia suocera che mi diceva: fagli fare quello che vuole basta che la sera torni a casa da te...

quindi sono contenta per te, per voi, sono contenta che a questo mondo ci sono persone che sono più empatiche e fortunate, che riescono a scendere ad un compromesso e da li ripartire, allora mi domando perchè tu lo abbia fatto dopo... ancora non riesco a capirlo... si respira amore tra voi e lui ti ha fatto questo e tu lo stai facendo a lui, seppur il tuo 10%, (storia di cui io sono appassionata), ma perchè?

per il mio modo di vedere seppur inconsciamente tu ti sei vendicata, lui ha rotto il patto di fedelta e tu ti sei adeguata... io questo non sarei riuscita a farlo... infatti me ne sono andata e sto crescendo un figlio da sola, che tutto è tranne una passeggiata...




Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso spiegartelo.
> Nessuna delle mie parole potrebbe farti capire.
> Dovresti conoscere Mattia. E me. Dovresti interagire con noi e con la nostra coppia.
> Dovresti viverci.
> :smile:


mi piacerebbe molto, sicuramente forse riuscirei a capire qualcosa in più


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ... omissis ....
> *Poi sono salita in camera.
> Erano le tre di notte o giù di li. E mi sono messa come Samara di the ring a guardarlo.
> Per quanto?
> ...


Pure per me così .... solo il "fortuito" intervento di un piccolo angelo ha evitato che potessi commettere ... poi dopo un bel pò di tempo, in riserva avanzata di pazienza e comprensione, feci esplodere la bomba e tutto ciò che disse (che peraltro sapevo) non mi diede ne soddisfazione ne altri tipi di sentimenti .... no forse uno si: sbigottimento


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Abbiamo appurato cos'è il tradimento, chi più chi meno ha espresso la propria opinione in merito e diciamo si è giunti a diverse verità. Sbirciare nelle cose private dell'altro, agenda, chiamate fatte e ricevute, messaggi, facebook, tradimento.net, in auto, tra i cassetti, chi più ne ha più ne metta, è da intendere come tradimento anche questo? C'è anche da dire che violare la privacy è un reato oramai perseguibile per legge, anche se a violarla sia la moglie la fidanzata l'amante o la concubina.
> 
> 
> N.B. vi sarei grato se svaccaste il 3D non prima delle 3 pagine.


Che qualcuno possa trovare le prove di un tradimento razzolando col grifo tra gli stracci della propria consorte, è una cosa tanto schifosa quanto abietta.
Cioè, se una fanciulla è tanto stupida da farsi scoprire, allora essa non ama più il marito.
(Sì, sì, il discorso è unisex...)
Mettere sul cellulare o sul pc dati sensibili è come schiaffarli su uno dei murales davanti alla stazione Termini.
Chi lo fa si merita decisamente di essere scoperto, redarguito ed a volte spellato vivo e gettato nell'aceto per il solo fatto di essere stupido.
Una persona intelligente non mette in mezzo alla coppia questioni di legalità, altrimenti tanto vale stipendiare una badante moldava piuttosto che prendersi una moglie.
Perdere l'intimità è un fatto connaturato al matrimonio, alla convivenza ed alla frequentazione ufficialmente esclusiva.
Chi dice il contrario è un illuso o è in malafede.
Chi crede di scamparlsela, pur essendo sposato, e di avere un partner che rispetta i suoi spazi e non lo controlla è quasi certamente considerato un ebete anche dal postino e dal lattaio, oppure è un cornuto (e il postino ed il lattaio ne sanno qualcosa...).
La fiducia non esiste dove c'è il sospetto e dove non c'è il sospetto regna il malaffare.
Chi non controlla tradisce sé prima ancora degli altri, e se vuole un po' di bene alla donna che ha sposato, non le può permettere di avere un compagno così imbecille da sposarsi una che gli fa le corna con facilità.
Sarebbe un menefreghista e non l'amerebbe affatto!
Ed allora le corna se le meriterebbe tutte e sua moglie farebbe un sacco bene ad andare col postino (ed il lattaio) perchè le donne trascurate fanno tristezza e sono tristi esse stesse.
Tutto per colpa del marito che non controlla il loro profilo su faccialibro od il loro cellulare!
E tante fanno anche apposta a non cancellare i messaggini compromettenti e ad infilare casualmente il cell sotto ai baffi del maritino.
E' solo per vedere se lui ci tiene ancora!
Loro sono fatte così!
E vanno assecondate!


----------



## Fantastica (16 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che qualcuno possa trovare le prove di un tradimento razzolando col grifo tra gli stracci della propria consorte, è una cosa tanto schifosa quanto abietta.
> Cioè, se una fanciulla è tanto stupida da farsi scoprire, allora essa non ama più il marito.
> (Sì, sì, il discorso è unisex...)
> Mettere sul cellulare o sul pc dati sensibili è come schiaffarli su uno dei murales davanti alla stazione Termini.
> ...


Un assoluto tra relativi.:smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vedi cara Tebe tu quando scrivi riesci a trasmettere esattamente il tuo stato d'animo, e credo che in quei giorni eri veramente provata quindi non dire che non hai provato, avrai provato come è naturale e fisiologico che provino tutti, poi il tuo modo di rapportarti a questo fatto, le tue reazioni e le motivazioni che ti sei data sono sicuramente diverse dalle mie... anche io non ho fatto scenate, anche io sono rimasta un mese con mio marito prima di andarmene, ma non ho voluto sapere il prima, non mi interessava avevo altri problemi, di gestione del mio dolore, di accettazione; mi interessava il giornaliero, mi interessava che lui la sera tornasse dal lavoro con la paura di non trovarci, mi interessava che lui capisse che cazzo di casino avesse combinato e come avesse potuto rovinare così la vita della moglie e del figlio, perchè questo era: per una scopata con una puttanella da quattro soldi senza scrupoli tu hai messo sul piatto della bilancia non solo la tua vita ma sopratutto quella di tua moglie e tuo figlio
> ha lasciato a me l'onere di dover chiudere, mi sono presa io questa responsabilità agli occhi di tutti, con mia suocera che mi diceva: fagli fare quello che vuole basta che la sera torni a casa da te...
> 
> quindi sono contenta per te, per voi, sono contenta che a questo mondo ci sono persone che sono più empatiche e fortunate, che riescono a scendere ad un compromesso e da li ripartire, allora mi domando perchè tu lo abbia fatto dopo... ancora non riesco a capirlo... si respira amore tra voi e lui ti ha fatto questo e tu lo stai facendo a lui, seppur il tuo 10%, (storia di cui io sono appassionata), ma perchè?
> ...



ma certo che ero provata!
Dove hai letto che non lo ero?
Dico solo che per come sono fatta io il mio universo ha scricchiolato ma certo non mi è caduto in testa, certo non ho continuato per mesi e anni a rinvangare e sicuramente non mi sono sentita umiliata e tutto il resto.
E no Viola. Non mi sono vendicata.
Perchè scopare con qualcuno per vendicarsi di non è proprio nelle mie corde.
Io non credo nella fedeltà fisica, l'ho detto fino alla nausea e sono solo ritornata ad essere quello che ero.
Dicendolo a Mattia.
Prendere o lasciare.
Io non sto facendo a lui quello che lui ha fatto a me.
Siamo su due pianeti diversi.
Io sono un infedele dichiarata che tromba.
Lui è un fedele che si è innamorato.
Capisco che tu non veda la differenza ma io si.
E anche Mattia.
Poi sai. Sono due anni che lo spiego e ho capito che solo chi vive e la pensa come me può capire.
Partiamo proprio da due presupposti diversi.
Non ho mai chiesto fedeltà agli uomini con cui sono stata.
Ho solo chiesto che io e il noi venissero prima di ogni cosa.
Io sono sempre riuscita a farlo, loro (i fedeli) mai.

E tu sei stata coraggiosa. E forte.
Hai seguito quello che il tuo cuore e la tua testa sentiva.
Io anche.
( e ripeto. per me un tradimento non è la fine di tutto. Non riesco proprio a viverlo come leggo qui. Poi ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti ma in linea generale per me, è cosi)


----------



## Fantastica (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai chiesto fedeltà agli uomini con cui sono stata.
> Ho solo chiesto che io e il noi venissero prima di ogni cosa.
> Io sono sempre riuscita a farlo, loro (i fedeli) mai.


Ma quanto è maledettamente vero... Maledettamente.


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma certo che ero provata!
> Dove hai letto che non lo ero?
> Dico solo che per come sono fatta io il mio universo ha scricchiolato ma certo non mi è caduto in testa, certo non ho continuato per mesi e anni a rinvangare e sicuramente non mi sono sentita umiliata e tutto il resto.
> E no Viola. Non mi sono vendicata.
> ...



vedi è proprio in questo che io vedo il controsenso: io e noi come possono venire prima di ogni cosa?
Hai ragione cara Tebe non credo di poter capire mai, io ti leggo da tantissimo, il tuo blog io ce l'ho salvato tra i preferiti, mi sono fatta tantissime risate anche quando non c'era niente da ridere nella mia vita, ma non riesco a capire... eppure sono di mentalità mooooolto aperta, non ho solitamente pregiudizi ma niente... partiamo proprio da presupposti diversi...

fosse che fosse che anche il mio ex marito non crede nella fedeltà fisica 

per me si, il tradimento è la fine, perchè è come se tu stai su una stradina e c'è un bivio... uno prende una strada e l'altro l'altra... ti puoi rincontrare, puoi fare un altro po di percorso insieme ma ogni volta che ci sarà un bivio non si sceglierà mai la stessa...


----------

